# Time to make some opium!



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright guys, I know a lot of you have done this before but this is my first time and I just want to make sure that I do it right. Also, I should state that I don't want any discussion about whether or not opiates are addictive, how you should handle using them, whether or not they are 'bad', and general 'feelings' about opiate use. This thread is for me to find out some facts so that I may prepare this smoking opium properly and with the highest potency possible. This is not a thread about people's 'feelings', and I do not want any advice regarding opiate addiction. Rather, just the facts on opium production! 

I ordered the pods online from a supposedly reputable source, (1) Giant Size Pods w/ Stems. The description stated "15 - 17 pods", and I got exactly 15. They are basically pristine, with no major damage whatsoever. They came shipped in a plain brown box, and although the box actually did get dented a bit and the tape was barely holding the thing shut really there was no real damage to the pods. One pod did crack in half, but not the whole way through so it is still perfectly intact at the moment. I guess if I were actually going to make a dried glower arrangement with this I might be a little irritated, but I plan on grinding them all up anyway so who cares? lol

FYI the stems are on average 18" long, and the pods themselves are 2" long with a diameter of about 2" as well.

So I basically know how to prepare this concoction, but I have a few advanced questions I guess. Like:

1) I read somewhere that when you steep the ground up pods and stems, do so in water Ph'd to something like 6.4. It was saying that slightly acidic solution would draw out more of the alkaloids or something...? Can anyone comment on this? I grow pot, I'm no chemistry major!

2) Okay, question or problem #2 rather is my super generic rock-bottom of the line GE electric range here has an old-school rotary knob and no digital readout. So with that in mind, The available temps offered start at 'Warm' and then progress to 200 degrees F. So....once you steep the ground up pods, aren't you supposed to keep it below 170 degrees F while you cook the excess liquid off in the stove? Anybody have an idea about this? I did buy an oven thermometer, which I am using right now to test the accuracy of the oven out at 200 degrees.

3) And finally, all feelings about whether this is morally or ethically right or wrong aside, can the finished 'smoking opium' product be ingested or snorted? I'm well aware that the easiest, least addictive, and most easily titratable way of consumption is smoking it. I want to know what other options there are, and how they compare to smoking it in regards to amount used per 'dose' so to say....meaning, which method of consumption OTHER THAN IV INJECTION makes the best use of the least amount. I have never stuck a needle into my body, and not dissing those who have, but this is the one option that's just _not_ and option for me. But other than that, I'm down with whatever else.

So here's a pic of my dried flower arrangement hehehe. Thanks for the help! I'll keep posting as I make the extract. Plenty 'o pics to follow...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy to see you received your pods! 

I'm in no shape to be giving advice so I'll hit this back up in the morning 

I don't want to give bad advice and come back saying "I was STONED MANNN"


----------



## Drifter126 (Mar 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Alright guys, I know a lot of you have done this before but this is my first time and I just want to make sure that I do it right. Also, I should state that I don't want any discussion about whether or not opiates are addictive, how you should handle using them, whether or not they are 'bad', and general 'feelings' about opiate use. This thread is for me to find out some facts so that I may prepare this smoking opium properly and with the highest potency possible. This is not a thread about people's 'feelings', and I do not want any advice regarding opiate addiction. Rather, just the facts on opium production!
> 
> I ordered the pods online from a supposedly reputable source, (1) Giant Size Pods w/ Stems. The description stated "15 - 17 pods", and I got exactly 15. They are basically pristine, with no major damage whatsoever. They came shipped in a plain brown box, and although the box actually did get dented a bit and the tape was barely holding the thing shut really there was no real damage to the pods. One pod did crack in half, but not the whole way through so it is still perfectly intact at the moment. I guess if I were actually going to make a dried glower arrangement with this I might be a little irritated, but I plan on grinding them all up anyway so who cares? lol
> 
> ...


 I`m tryin to find some poppy seeds.Anybody knbow where to find any?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Happy to see you received your pods!
> 
> I'm in no shape to be giving advice so I'll hit this back up in the morning
> 
> I don't want to give bad advice and come back saying "I was STONED MANNN"


Hey your stoned advice is probably better than most's sober! Come on you know you wanna...besides we're ALL stoned, I'm smoking now! lol


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

OK 34 views and only 1 real response! lol

Anyway, I found out that the Ph of the water for boiling the pods should be at 6.5 for optimal morphine extraction. This was one of my biggies that I wanted to figure out.

Well, back to grinding pods....


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 4, 2010)

So what exactly are you trying to do? Make tea or trying to extract alkaloids for other uses? If your trying to get opium for smoking purposes your not going to get much at all off of 15 pods. Off 10 live pods when grown well I would get a gram of raw opium. The best bet for 15 pods is going to just make some tea. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149643-persian-white-poppies-dwc-soil-3.html#post1965764 

Someone asked where to get poppy seeds. You can buy them on the internet, use to be able to buy them off of ebay but Im not sure if you still can or not. Seeds are easy to get, they arent illegal in the US so there are a bunch of places that sell them


----------



## jakethetank (Mar 4, 2010)

If your lookin for seeds, go to vietnam and run around the jungle. This is a Marijuana smoking cultivation site, not opium. Personally i think its fucken retarded to cultivate smoke or even handle that shit, but were all different..


----------



## herbose (Mar 4, 2010)

Drifter126 said:


> I`m tryin to find some poppy seeds.Anybody knbow where to find any?


Try your local supermarket, spice aisle, McCormick Poppy Seeds. Started these Monday.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

jakethetank said:


> If your lookin for seeds, go to vietnam and run around the jungle. This is a Marijuana smoking cultivation site, not opium. Personally i think its fucken retarded to cultivate smoke or even handle that shit, but were all different..


Hmmmm, I seem to remember saying something about feelings....what was it now? Oh yeah, here it is: 

*"Also, I should state that I don't want any discussion about whether or not opiates are addictive, how you should handle using them, whether or not they are 'bad', and general 'feelings' about opiate use."*

I don't want this thread to turn into another stupid battle over people's feelings about opiates in general or opium specifically. So please keep all feelings and opinions not related to the discussion at hand to yourself.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Jesus, although I've developed a pretty good 'pinch, twist, rip, and tear' method lol this breaking up of the stems is a real biatch. I'm trying to break them all down into little 1" pieces to fit into the tiny food processor.

Anyone know where to get a miniature chipper/shredder? lol Time to pack another bong!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 4, 2010)

jakethetank said:


> If your lookin for seeds, go to vietnam and run around the jungle. This is a Marijuana smoking cultivation site, not opium. Personally i think its fucken retarded to cultivate smoke or even handle that shit, but were all different..


When I say this, keep in mind I'm saying this with the upmost respect.

So with all do *RESPECT*, you should have choked on a marble as a kid
With all do *RESPECT* sir


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright well this is going to take a lot longer than I originally thought, and I might have to pick up some sort of better grinder/processor to do it with. I don't know, I'm sure the pods themselves will grind up a lot easier, but these stems/stalks are a real test of the food chopper due to how fibrous it is.

I think I'm going to make tea out of the stems, and putty out of the pods. We'll see, either way it's going to be tomorrow cause after this bongload of Hashberry I'm crashing. Peace for tonight.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> When I say this, keep in mind I'm saying this with the upmost respect.
> 
> So with all do *RESPECT*, you should have choked on a marble as a kid
> With all do *RESPECT* sir


Haha tell em Worm!


----------



## sagensour (Mar 4, 2010)

Im so lost. I take vics, but if I can grow it and just make a tea a couple times a year as a treat. Fuck, Im scribed. Whats up with the Poppy Seeds, are those really opiates?


----------



## kmoo (Mar 5, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Alright well this is going to take a lot longer than I originally thought, and I might have to pick up some sort of better grinder/processor to do it with. I don't know, I'm sure the pods themselves will grind up a lot easier, but these stems/stalks are a real test of the food chopper due to how fibrous it is.
> 
> I think I'm going to make tea out of the stems, and putty out of the pods. We'll see, either way it's going to be tomorrow cause after this bongload of Hashberry I'm crashing. Peace for tonight.


i use heaps of different devices for different stuff but i reckon a "happy chopper" would do ya lol it's tupperware. i have one for food and one for err, other stuff

can't advise any further on the making of opium but i'll sure be watchin out of curiosity lol good luck!


----------



## Drifter126 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks herbose.I`ll check it out


----------



## hightyde27 (Mar 5, 2010)

Poppy seeds from a seasoning company? wtf... 10 bucks says they're GMO and won't produce any alkaloids. All the same, I'm curious as hell. If those fuckin things work I'm going to safeway


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

go don go go go don


im PM you if this works



ok guys when i made my tea i heated it for like 25 Min at a little over 150 Deg f


*Do you think this was why I didnt get high? or were my pods just bunk?*



also if you use the magic bullet I think sold at walmart it crushes them like crazy:

Great for grinding ganga into dust also:


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahha! Big P you da man dawg! Magic Bullet at Wal Mart...hahaha gotta go get that shit. What is it, like $15 or something? Great suggestion, it looks like it'd work a HELL of a lot better than this mini food chopper that I'm using right now.


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Ahha! Big P you da man dawg! Magic Bullet at Wal Mart...hahaha gotta go get that shit. What is it, like $15 or something? Great suggestion, it looks like it'd work a HELL of a lot better than this mini food chopper that I'm using right now.


 
make sure you double check if they have it in the store im not 100% on that


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Big P said:


> make sure you double check if they have it in the store im not 100% on that


Cool, thanks bro.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually, the Magic Bullet is like $55.00, so I think I'm going to try to go with this, if it has strong enough blades to work.

This got rave reviews, like all 5 stars, and someone said it can do ice so it should be able to work. It's also only $15.88.





​


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 5, 2010)

i was trying to imagine vance the shamwow guy inventing the slap chop for a simpler way to produce opium, but i dont think thats what he had in mind


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> i was trying to imagine vance the shamwow guy inventing the slap chop for a simpler way to produce opium, but i dont think thats what he had in mind


 that's to funny. Heck, and for a limited time only you can get 100 free giant poppy seeds!


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 5, 2010)

just subscribing for now i'll be back to catch up with the thread latet


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay well I FINALLY got the stems all processed (i just started working on it again like a half an hour ago) down into a course powder. Wow that was a ridiculous pain in the ass. Can you say 'poppy stem splinters'? lol So I was happy to be able to move on to the pods which I THOUGHT were going to be a lot easier but no SURPRISE! they are just as thick and tough as the dam stems, only they crack clean since they aren't as fibrous. Notice that I didn't use the word 'easily' in that statement.

Ok, well the little maracas have greyish-blue seeds inside...so I think that's a good sign.

Also, there's some sort of blackish goo on the inside of the pods, and some seeds have stick to it. Is this the actual opium from the live plant? I'll try to get some pics of it. There's a brown speckling all over the inside of the pods as well.

Anyway, back to the quest....


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

OK guys, need some advice quick here...should I just steep everything together, or should I keep the stems batch separate from the pods batch?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you just making goo? If so throw it all in the pot. Idk how potent stems alone would be if any at all so might aswell mix it all up unless you find out other wise.
Let me know


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Are you just making goo? If so throw it all in the pot. Idk how potent stems alone would be if any at all so might aswell mix it all up unless you find out other wise.
> Let me know


Thanks Worm, I know I can always count on you! haha

Good advice, that's pretty much what I was thinking. I was more worried about the stems cluttering things up and degrading the mix. I'll just throw it all together. Dude, this shit is no fun and games let me tell ya. Lots of work crunching them down into bitty pieces for the mini food process to barely be able to handle. Don't know how often I'll be doing this...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you want to make it a little easier, you can always let's it stew for 10 minutes or so to soften it up then put it thru the blender, water and all, if its a small processor just strain it and blend the pods & stems up! Then add a little water to the mix, hit the button again for a quick pulse and pour it back into the pot. Add a little extra water if your worried about getting every little piece of the pods


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm just gonna steep it all and say fuck it. I don't have a blender, and the thought of doing like 4 batches like that is just whack. lol So I'm just giong to runt with what I got. We'll see what happens!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Break up the pods a little bit atleast. Other then that! Fuckin Foogetaboutit!


----------



## hightyde27 (Mar 5, 2010)

So. Rumor around the hobo campfire is that some of the soldierly types in far off lands  are learning from some of the indigenous peoples use the poppy plant as such:

Cut the pod much like you would slice an orange, but maintain it as a sphere, and wrap it in aluminum foil. Bake it next to coals, on the engine deck of a bradley, in the oven on high, over sterno/ whateverthefuckuyoucan, for a while until they ooze. 
Collect ooze, place in pipe, smoke, go bye-bye.....

or such is the rumor according to mythical resources conjured in a delirium....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

That was a beautiful story ht27


----------



## one11 (Mar 5, 2010)

i feel that opium is bad and hurts people and desttroys families and and and jk.

but for real


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 5, 2010)

one11 said:


> i feel that opium is bad and hurts people and desttroys families and and and jk.
> 
> but for real


but for real

thats not the kind of discussion he wants to be going on here. just harvesting and consummation info

i feel poor spelling destroys families and the pain soothed by opiates keeps families from falling apart


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Kaleo, why was that funny to me?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> but for real
> 
> thats not the kind of discussion he wants to be going on here. just harvesting and consummation info
> 
> i feel poor spelling destroys families and the pain soothed by opiates keeps families from falling apart


Hahahaa! I like that.

So everything's steeping right now, had it at 165 for about the first hour, then dropped it down to about 150. Got 33 mins left right now. We'll see what happens here after I eat my pizza that should be here in about 10 mins! lol


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Kaleo, why was that funny to me?


 
hay worm how long are us supposed to cook the tea for?


i only cooked mine for 25 min was that too short? 


i still got a shitload ofpods and they look exaclty like dc's


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Depending if you grind those bitches to a powder form or leave them pretty whole, you can let them steep for atleast a good hour. I would go closer to 2 if you have the time. Just remember not to let it boil.


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Depending if you grind those bitches to a powder form or leave them pretty whole, you can let them steep for atleast a good hour. I would go closer to 2 if you have the time. Just remember not to let it boil.


 
thanks! i came across a differnt site who said you can use everclear


so right how i got 2 dozen dusted pods boiling in some everclear


gonna boil it an hour, then strain then keep boiling the everclear until i have the smokable goo

the fools on this other site seems to say that it works 


i guess we will find out


I found this pic only of the ps poppy and thats exactlry what mine look like when i crack them open

maybe i do got the real deal?

see link for pic

http://www.biomatnet.org/secure/Crops/S608.htm


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Everclear is strong enough to strip paint off a brick wall! 

I'm sure it would work but I wouldn't waste it unless it speeds up the process. I'm guessing that's maybe the reason?

everclear evaporates quicker thus eliminating a lot of the waiting game.


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Everclear is strong enough to strip paint off a brick wall!
> 
> I'm sure it would work but I wouldn't waste it unless it speeds up the process. I'm guessing that's maybe the reason?
> 
> everclear evaporates quicker thus eliminating a lot of the waiting game.


 
exactly 


so how do I smoke this stuff? its almost done


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

i do see amber goo already do you think the non potent poppies also make this goo?


im still not sure my pods are even potent


----------



## hightyde27 (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> That was a beautiful story ht27


Thank you. 

As a fictional interweb character i reserve the right to spin as much falsehood as i wish.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is interesting regardless, SUBSCRIBED !


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Already???? Jeezuz h Fleise!  

You can top a bowl of bud with it which I found to be the best. Weed+opium blend well together imo.
Let me warn you though weed will intensify the shit out of the opium so don't go all in at once. Depending on how much you end up with you can lighty pack a bowl with it. Nevver pull to hard. Take smooth hits you if you take the goo and place it on another pod you can also smoke it that way, if you have a bong that would be better, thus purifying refining the smoke a bit that comes from the vegative matter that you placed it on. The key is to not steam it. The more even heat you can get without completely torching, the better. Like trying to vape weed by holding a lighter at a certain distance or on the bottom of a thin glass slider.I've heard you can use aluminum but..... I wouldn't do it. Not my style.. hope this helps.


----------



## one11 (Mar 5, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> but for real
> 
> thats not the kind of discussion he wants to be going on here. just harvesting and consummation info
> 
> i feel poor spelling destroys families and the pain soothed by opiates keeps families from falling apart


OPIUM IS A HORRIBLE SUBSTANCE AND IS JUST SO BAD! ITS THE DEVIL'S BUTT DINGLEBERRYS! it is so evil and is just so so evil. just sooooo evil.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Big P said:


> i do see amber goo already do you think the non potent poppies also make this goo?
> 
> 
> im still not sure my pods are even potent


You didn't boil it right? 

Here's the thing, with everclear you may end up extracting some pigment that may not have been in there otherwise so it may not look the same as dc's  just relaxe and give it a whirl  hey has anyone noticed d.c. dissapeared? Lol

*D.C. how's that brew? Or should I say goo?*


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I steeped the pods, stems, and seeds mixture at +/- 160 degrees for 2.5 hours stirring briskly about every 10-15 minutes. I got a really dark brown, slightly thicker liquid back. I'll post the whole process later. I was noided out about using alcohol so I just went with water. I think next time I'll use alcohol. But prob a strong 80 proof vodka that I can get for cheap. It's not quite as, uh volatile as Everclear.

So I strained the entire mixture first through a mesh strainer, and then through a cut-up t-shirt. Then took that whole shabang and poured it into a wide, flat baking dish with rounded corners that should be easy to scrape up out of.

This got put in the oven at 160 degrees and that's where it currently resides. I think this is going to take a WHILE. I might have to finish it up tomorrow. I'm not trying to stay up all night!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

one11 said:


> OPIUM IS A HORRIBLE SUBSTANCE AND IS JUST SO BAD! ITS THE DEVIL'S BUTT DINGLEBERRYS! it is so evil and is just so so evil. just sooooo evil.


I guess the common theme is 'evil'? Definitely evil. lol If you can't take the heat stay out the kitchen. Literally actually this time. lol


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> You didn't boil it right?
> 
> Here's the thing, with everclear you may end up extracting some pigment that may not have been in there otherwise so it may not look the same as dc's  just relaxe and give it a whirl  hey has anyone noticed d.c. dissapeared? Lol
> 
> *D.C. how's that brew? Or should I say goo?*


 

i smoked a bunch and im fucked up, but cant say for sure its cuz of the goo.


how many hits of this stuff usually take somone to get blasted


lol yea i bet DC is tossed,


maybe im just high off of smoking this non pontent goo whatever it was


is it possible to get goo that is not very potent?



im smoke it all fuck this, i cant die right?

im superman!!!!!!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

You're on the right trck no need to let it get completely dry b4 letting it sit, it should finish up and be just right by 2morrow


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> You're on the right trck no need to let it get completely dry b4 letting it sit, it should finish up and be just right by 2morrow


Shit I hope you were talking to me! Well this is going to take a while though I think. I've got like 3/4 to an inch of liquid in the baking dish. It's already been in there for an hour and it's like nothing's even happened yet!

Yo P, how long did it take you to cook yours down the first time? You made it with water the first time right?


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

no i went with tea


however i have a little trick i learn making a batch of iso hash but i dont know if it would be good for water evap


ok ya ready.........




"Hair Dryer"


----------



## Big P (Mar 5, 2010)

my clothes dryer came with this shelve you can put in there to put shoes on . if you got one of those might give that a try


i think wind + Heat is the key


----------



## Big P (Mar 6, 2010)

ok i think ive had enough of this nasty shrubbery 


appearently i just dont know when to quit


drank some nasty tea made out of crap


then i smoked 4 bowls of it like it was goin out of style




Once last question Dr. Worm

Does the poppy tea taste bitter and if yes is the bitter taste from the active ingridiants,

cuz i just realize my tea was actually tasty and not bitter at all



I kno wthe was 2 quetions


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2010)

Crazy P, I think you just got some bunk shit man that's all. I dunno, mine could come out the same way. Fuck I hope not, this shit was a lot of work! lol

I'm going to try to keep evaporating it down and when it's finally done either just make little balls of it and eat it like that or maybe take some strong vodka and dissolve it down into a tincture and then bottle it somehow. Where the hell can I find a tincture bottle at? Like the kind with a little eyedropper would be bombin.


----------



## Big P (Mar 6, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Crazy P, I think you just got some bunk shit man that's all. I dunno, mine could come out the same way. Fuck I hope not, this shit was a lot of work! lol
> 
> I'm going to try to keep evaporating it down and when it's finally done either just make little balls of it and eat it like that or maybe take some strong vodka and dissolve it down into a tincture and then bottle it somehow. Where the hell can I find a tincture bottle at? Like the kind with a little eyedropper would be bombin.


 

you can buy the bottles online,


ya i tossed all the shit and the rest of the pods out in a fit of rage







http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=12&gclid=CKrqof3Mo6ACFVth2godMT8xaA


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, one of my local head shops has half of that shit hanging on the wall. I might have to go pay them a visit....


----------



## olishell (Mar 6, 2010)

Your not going to get anything close to opium doing what you're doing.Opium pods produce a sap which is collected over a period of time and then dried.This sap is collected from literally thousands of pods.Your 15 pods aren't going to be worth your while....oh yeah...You can't ask people's opinion and then dictate what that opinion will be,sooooo Don't mess with opiates.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2010)

olishell said:


> Your not going to get anything close to opium doing what you're doing.Opium pods produce a sap which is collected over a period of time and then dried.This sap is collected from literally thousands of pods.Your 15 pods aren't going to be worth your while....oh yeah...You can't ask people's opinion and then dictate what that opinion will be,sooooo Don't mess with opiates.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 6, 2010)

FYI peeps the mixture has been in the oven for 13 hours now and has reduced by over half. Smells like nasty incense. Might take it out and let it finish au natural, maybe put a fan on it.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 6, 2010)

Big p I think you got some bunk shit bro. The tea normaly give people the "hold your nose face"


----------



## one11 (Mar 6, 2010)

u guys have no idea what your doing


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 6, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> FYI peeps the mixture has been in the oven for 13 hours now and has reduced by over half. Smells like nasty incense. Might take it out and let it finish au natural, maybe put a fan on it.


your on the right track


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 6, 2010)

Our Goal: Obtain opium through dried pod extraction.

Required Materials:

+Poppy Pods*
+Heat Source
+Water (100ml/g by weight)
+Pot for boiling water
+Suitable equipment for hot liquid storage
+Cheesecloth (or similar--coffee filters, silk cloth, etc)
+Funnel
+Pyrex dishes

Optional Materials:
+Electric Oven
+Weakly-acidic solute (lemon juice, lime juice, citric acid, etc)
+Ph Strips

Procedure

Note: This procedure will be explained using poppy material amounting to a total weight of 10 grams. In order to alter the measurements used, follow the simple equation:

100ml water for every gram of poppy material to be used--i.e. 100grams= 10L of water; 50grams=5L of water. This is because every ml of water can only hold so much of the extractable alkaloids. At 100ml, the most amount of alkaloids can be obtained before negligible results occur beyond 100ml.

Step One: Dismantle and grind all pods to be extracted
-Snap the heads from the stems, leaving the node as it also holds opiate alkaloidal content
-Remove seeds from the pod. These can either saved for Poppy Seed Tea or for future gardening purposes.
-Grind/break pods into smallest possible pieces, as more surface area=faster extraction of alkaloids

Step Two: Bring necessary amount of water to a light simmer and then remove the heat. 

-Opiate alkaloids dissolve more readily in heat, but also begin to degrade to a low quality at any heat over 80 degrees Celsius. Water boils at 100 degrees Celsius. If you bring your water to a boil, cut the heat and let it sit for a few minutes to cool to ensure it is below this temperature

Step Three: Add acidic solute to the hot water, measure with Ph strips until 6.0 acidity or lower

-This step is optional, as opiate alkaloids already dissolve rather readily in neutral-level Ph water, however:
-Opiate alkaloids dissolve more readily in slightly acidic water. 6.5 is sufficient, but it never hurts to be extra careful

Step Four: Distribute pods into their corresponding storage containers and add the appropriate amount of water.

-Old alcohol fifths and half-gallons work well because they are made of glass and can hold a respectable amount of material
-Caution: Container will get hot, so please use proper protection


Step Five: Seal containers and shake the mixture occasionally. Do this for as long as you see fit.

-I just shook them every couple of minutes, whenever the thought crossed my mind while watching television or whatever.
-One hour is sufficient to extract most of the alkaloids out, but the longer the mixture sits, the more saturated with alkaloids the water will become. I usually leave it soaked and shaking it for a few days to be sure to get as much as possible.
-The solution should obtain a dark amber/brown color once a large amount of the alkaloids have been extracted.

Step Six: Place Funnel in/over empty container/dish, lay an overlapped piece of Cheesecloth over the top of the Funnel. Pour Poppy mixture into Cheesecloth.

-Once all the water has been filtered, squeeze excess from shavings lying in the cheesecloth. Save these and all shavings as they can be re-soaked and extract the remaining alkaloids from them. For this, just use 1/2 to 2/3 as much water as the first solution. Will not be as potent as the first extraction but can add to the overall final product.
-If one wishes, they can end the process here if waiting does not sound appealing. This is what one might refer to as "Poppy Tea". Dosage will be discussed shortly, so keep reading.

Step Seven: Allow mixture to cool to room temperature and transfer to evaporation dishes. Leave water to evaporate, will take days-weeks depending on methods used--sun-drying on a window sill is best for high yield of endproduct, but may take some time.

-OPTIONAL: If you have access to an electric oven, preheat it between 40-60 degrees celsius and place the dishes--uncovered--inside and allow them ample time to evap. Once most of the water has been removed, remove the pans and sun-dry the rest of the way, as previously mentioned.
-Once most of the water has been removed, the solution will look like a dark, sticky mud-like substance. One can end the evap process whenever they feel their product is sufficiently stiff. This is the "cooked opium" one would want to obtain.
-If all of the water is allowed to evaporate, one will be left with a flake-like substance that will flick off into nothingness if not carefully scraped together. This end product is what one should strive to achieve if they wish to be able to smoke their opium instead of simple ingesting it (will be explained further shortly). 

Step Eight: scrape together and roll the final tar-like product into a ball/rod depending on how much end product one has obtained Congratulations, you now have 100% natural opium, no chemicals, fillers, nothing.

The amount of endproduct one could hope to achieve can vary depending on precision of the extraction. A high yield endproduct could be expected to be approximately 1/10 of the weight of pod material used, varying slightly more or slightly less. On average 0.7-0.9 is considered a good endproduct.


DOSING NOTES:

For those questioning how much of their product they must use to obtain an enjoyable high, here is a quick-referce guide. This is based on zero tolerances, so one must adjust accordingly.

-Poppy Tea: Anywhere from 4-10grams worth of pod tea (~400ml-~1L) could be a sufficient dose because the tea can vary so much due to potency/strain of the poppy pod used. It is recommended to start slowly with only 5-6grams, allow 30-45 for onset, and titrate up to an enjoyable amount in increments.
-Ingesting: Approximately 1/3-1/2gram is more than sufficient. Be careful in the amount taken as more can always be redosed, but it cannot be taken away if one takes too much.
-Smoking: The flake opium can be smoking similar to how one smokes heroin, by "chasing the dragon". A matchhead-sized ball is sufficient to try, approximately .1-.2g. Smoking is an almost-immediate onset of effects so dosage can be much more easily decided.

And remember everyone, this may seem simple and easy. It is. That doesn't mean it should be looked at as any lesser than the multitudes of other opiates out there. IT IS ADDICTIVE. IT IS POSSIBLE and simple TO OVERDOSE ON. take all precautions you would with any other drug and be sure to give this one the respect it deserves. Have fun and be safe!

*DISCLAIMER: I do not condone drugs. I do not encourage drugs. And I certainly do not interact with drugs of any kind. Drugs are bad, mkay?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 6, 2010)

That was a lovely read.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 6, 2010)

yo what i did is after i let most of the water disapate in the oven i put the rest under a heat lamp surrounded by foil. made it nice and crispy. if your gonna smoke it the best way is to make sure that you spread it really thin to make it flakey. the little black balls of goo don't light to well.

something i want to try is to add a tiny bit of water just enough to get it syrupy and then dip my buds in it and let them dry. about to do this with the last bit of my product. i'll get back to you about it.

by the way don't you love people who act like they know more then fucking god about poppies. there is so little info and every ass whole that read a thread or two about them thinks they know it all. i have personally been smoking this shit for the past two or three weeks. if you think this doesn't work then you are fucking RETARDED. maybe you tried and were to stupid to make it work. its probably the easiest extraction i've ever done. So, haters be gone with you. you know nothing and are arguing with people who are currently actually using/ experimenting to do better things with this product.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 6, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> yo what i did is after i let most of the water disapate in the oven i put the rest under a heat lamp surrounded by foil. made it nice and crispy. if your gonna smoke it the best way is to make sure that you spread it really thin to make it flakey. the little black balls of goo don't light to well.
> 
> something i want to try is to add a tiny bit of water just enough to get it syrupy and then dip my buds in it and let them dry. about to do this with the last bit of my product. i'll get back to you about it.
> 
> by the way don't you love people who act like they know more then fucking god about poppies. there is so little info and every ass whole that read a thread or two about them thinks they know it all. i have personally been smoking this shit for the past two or three weeks. if you think this doesn't work then you are fucking RETARDED. maybe you tried and were to stupid to make it work. its probably the easiest extraction i've ever done. So, haters be gone with you. you know nothing and are arguing with people who are currently actually using/ experimenting to do better things with this product.


sorry man was just trying to help out


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is quite an interesting thread! Hope all the best in your efforts...

Personally, I have no clue about opiates but will light a candle and open the vaults of erowid very soon


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 6, 2010)

Am I Norml: he wasn't talking to you bud

Ndanger : if you do venture make sure you buy the right pods illustrated by Big P's buy 
Good to see you bud


----------



## SALTY CRACKA (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry to say guys but your not getting opium. You can only get that by scoreing live pods and getting the sap that comes out. This stuff is no where near the strengh of opium. Plant the seeds that were in your pod this spring. I made this stuff a bunch to kick a bad pill habit. I think you guys are cooking it too hot for too long and if your going for the goo(I couldn't take the tea) no need for so much water. What I did was just blend pods boil between 1- 3 cups of water then take it off heat and put the pods in there and let it set for about an hour. I found the best way to get the water off is the sun.I know you said that ya didn't want any of this in here but it needs to be said alot this can kill you Take it from a former addict of opties who can't spell it all starts small with stuff like this and I thank god everyday that I got away from it

Disclamer This is for informational purposes only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lead me worm to the pod source 

pm!


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 7, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> sorry man was just trying to help out


not you dude. sorry if you thought that. i just hate random people coming in a thread and interrupting good conversation just to say "you guys don't know what your talking about."

dont worry dude. i don't hate on people like that.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Lead me worm to the pod source
> 
> pm!


damn dude your message box is full, but this has already been posted twice so i'll just throw it out there again.

sundriedpoppies.com 

they worked rather well for me. they came with seeds inside too which i though was a plus.

oh and yes i do know that this isn't really opium. its pod putty. for it to be opium it has to be the white latex sap that comes only from living pods. oxidation turns it a darker color for those of you who where about to attack me and say opium isn't white.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 7, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> by the way don't you love people who act like they know more then fucking god about poppies. there is so little info and every ass whole that read a thread or two about them thinks they know it all. i have personally been smoking this shit for the past two or three weeks. if you think this doesn't work then you are fucking RETARDED. maybe you tried and were to stupid to make it work. its probably the easiest extraction i've ever done. So, haters be gone with you. you know nothing and are arguing with people who are currently actually using/ experimenting to do better things with this product.


Sing it loud brotha! haha Bunch of r-tards. Yeah it's not opium, but it still definitely gets you high like it. And I've had a bad habit before too, so yeah we don't need no preaching.

Or I don't know, maybe Don and I are just trippin and this shit's totally bunk. We're both obviously amateurs here. What do we know.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, so let me tell everyone who might be wanting to do this fuck the stove for drying out/reducing the mixture, it takes WAY too long and all I could think about was dollar signs blowing out the window cause a stove pulls mega watts. What works a hell of a lot better (it's quicker and doesn't make the whole house smell like you were burning incense made out of dried up dog shit, actually it smells like burning plastic almost) is just put it in a wide, flat baking dish and just let it sit with a fan blowing over it on high. Uses WAY less electricity and actually works a good bit faster too. No smell is a HUGE plus too let me tell ya.

So last night I ladled off a small bit from the 'motherload' as I call it, put it in another smaller baking dish, and set it right in front of the fan with the rest. This smaller portion only took about an hour to dry up. Had to add just a dash of vodka to it to be able to scape it up, and I first rubbed some herb in it and got it all soaked with the mix. Then as the vodka was starting to dry up again I scraped up a bunch and made a little ball out of it, prob like a .3 gram wad. We smoked 2 bongloads of the soaked herb mix, and then I packed a bong with herb and put the putty ball on top after I had squished it flat as can be to make it thin. After smoking the 3 bongs we were feeling pretty good for sure.

I found the buzz to be very morphine-like, but with this energetic edge to it like there was a bit of speed in it. I guess it's the Thebaine or whatever. Kinda makes you feel a bit floaty and detached, I got a little giggly for some reason, and of course it has a morphine-like opiate buzz which is the best part. Lasted for several hours until I went to bed.

So the motherload's almost done now, going to try to scrape it up and roll it into a finger or bar or something.

I feel like smoking it might actually make worse use of it than eating it, although the buzz hits almost immediately. P, have you tried just eating small amounts of it? How does that compare?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have not tried peronsaly eating it but I would guess it could work. It contains the same key akaloids as the tea


----------



## Big P (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine were bunk

Ima order the good ones now


----------



## Big P (Mar 7, 2010)

deed complete



got some jumbos and some giants


----------



## macrael (Mar 7, 2010)

Big P said:


> deed complete
> 
> 
> 
> got some jumbos and some giants


Good luck guys i was in the same boat as you guys about a year ago first of all the best seeds to get are from china blue poppies which i really don t think you will ever find on the web after those the Persian whites are supposed to be ok for alkaloids but i think the Turkish ones would be the best for yous to try i had a grow room and i managed to get around ten bulbs to grow and out of those ten plants i think i might have got a half a gram if i was lucky of sap gum what ever you want to call it. taste like some really nasty stuff when smoked but gives you a weird happy high i also tried out side and results were better but i only used balcony rail planter pots so pods didn t get that big but some of them did if you have a garden outside i would suggest throwing them in there if not get some hugh buckets or barrels and now is the time to plant well few more weeks but they say when the snow starts to recede cold weather is a bonus for them to begin and as far as the boiling them or even putting them in water to extract the by product you want aint going to do it for you .check out how to make honey oil from herb and use the same process i think you might have a wee bit more luck
but dont forget it takes fields to get an oz of opium when i was doing it everybody laughed at me saying you wont get anything but when i showed what i produced in my room they all shut there mouths  but it was just an experiment for me also i order from the guy on youtube he has ebay auctions too i forget his name but starts with a j


----------



## Big P (Mar 7, 2010)

china blues if you like:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170451908390


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 7, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I have not tried peronsaly eating it but I would guess it could work. It contains the same key akaloids as the tea


capsules. it works fine when you ingest it.


----------



## Big P (Mar 7, 2010)

don what size pods did you get from sun

and how many pods is a tea dose for you?


and how much do you weight,


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 8, 2010)

Big P said:


> don what size pods did you get from sun
> 
> and how many pods is a tea dose for you?
> 
> ...


second largest.

three gets me alright

i'm a small dude weighing in at around 145 to 150 usually.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh FYI peeps I weighed the 'motherload' end product and it came out to 25 grams. I'd say that altogether I got about 30 grams of pod putty out of my 15 pods and stems. This is of course now that it's dry, well dry as I can get it at least. 

I've got a lot of pics from the process that I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Oh FYI peeps I weighed the 'motherload' end product and it came out to 25 grams. I'd say that altogether I got about 30 grams of pod putty out of my 15 pods and stems. This is of course now that it's dry, well dry as I can get it at least.
> 
> I've got a lot of pics from the process that I'll post tomorrow.


i cut it with sissors to make it small as possible. ( more air exposure of the whole product) and that made it dry and loose weight increadably fast. then i just get it a little wet smear it on a class plate and weight for it to dry. then you got yourself some flake.


----------



## Big P (Mar 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Oh FYI peeps I weighed the 'motherload' end product and it came out to 25 grams. I'd say that altogether I got about 30 grams of pod putty out of my 15 pods and stems. This is of course now that it's dry, well dry as I can get it at least.
> 
> I've got a lot of pics from the process that I'll post tomorrow.


 

so how much gramage do you have to smoke to get nice?


seems like a huge yield compared to the qty of pods?


i purchased the jumbo and the giants,

what kinda did you get DC?


----------



## Big P (Mar 8, 2010)

Well my fellow Free Americans

I have another question


instead of messing with the whole tea thing and all that gobbledy gook

can i take me pod put her in the blender splash some OJ in there blend it up then chug it?



will this work just as well or better than tea?


cuz lets be honest if we are eating turds we may aswell just eat the turds, no sense in making some mildly less turd tasting tea with it


so can i just eat them?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol good question. A lot of different approaches being taken here.

You got me wondering the same now!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 8, 2010)

P, yeah I hear that you can just grind it into a fine powder and mix it into a yogurt and eat it. They say that this method is 3 times more potent than the tea.

Be careful man, just don't do too much. I ate a bunch this morning and got moped out nice, but then got nauseous as hell and puked a couple of times. 

It's a morphine buzz, not a heroin buzz so beware. Just start small.


----------



## Big P (Mar 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> P, yeah I hear that you can just grind it into a fine powder and mix it into a yogurt and eat it. They say that this method is 3 times more potent than the tea.
> 
> Be careful man, just don't do too much. I ate a bunch this morning and got moped out nice, but then got nauseous as hell and puked a couple of times.
> 
> It's a morphine buzz, not a heroin buzz so beware. Just start small.


 
damn DC im glad we had you & don to test the shrubbery for us


nice work

cant wait till mine get here


I hate being defeated, and I cant wait to unsully my good name after the cheap poppy fiasco


I wont let you down boys



I wish they had overnight shipping



but allass they are not very flexable in this regard



oh yeah DC so how many grams do you eat/smoke to get high of the goo you made?


i cant belive you got so much grammage from that and am curious how many doses you estimate that you created with the pods you had


----------



## lsdn420 (Mar 9, 2010)

scribed and rep...


----------



## macrael (Mar 9, 2010)

good luck guys have fun experimenting lol at the puking guy a hahaha i m not saying that you wont get anything from the water but if you do that with any flower you will proibly have the same results the stuff you really want is like mentioned b4 the sap or gum that is extracted from the bulb while growing it after you score it and seeps through the skin of the bulb and scrap it off and gather it up and puff on it you will notice a big difference till then you wont be getting much from the bulbs but a mere fraction of the real thing cheers


----------



## Skunkybud (Mar 9, 2010)

herbose said:


> Try your local supermarket, spice aisle, McCormick Poppy Seeds. Started these Monday.


 Shit dude you can grow those poppies? I've used those same ones for some somewhat strong poppy tea. I wanna grow some of those.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 9, 2010)

ive been thinking of doing the opium thing again...last time bought the wrong poppies and it was bunk... think i could grow them in this box ?? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/310071-another-damn-cfl-growbox.html
or would it be better just to get the pods ??


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 9, 2010)

Skunkybud said:


> Shit dude you can grow those poppies? I've used those same ones for some somewhat strong poppy tea. I wanna grow some of those.


Just make sure to get the McCormick brand poppy seed in the spice aisle that's in the little squat, yellow and red shaker. It states right on their website that these are P. Somniferum. The rest, well they don't say. So I'd def stick to that product line. I hear that they do sprout. I'm about to go seed up a patch or 5 outside and just guerrilla grow em.



Am I Norml said:


> ive been thinking of doing the opium thing again...last time bought the wrong poppies and it was bunk... think i could grow them in this box ?? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/310071-another-damn-cfl-growbox.html
> or would it be better just to get the pods ??


Prob so, it's just like with all things you can grow them under CFLs, but they'll grow a lot better and yield a lot more if you put them under HIDs or ultimately the sun. You'll just get less yield and it might take a couple more weeks to reach harvest that's all.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 9, 2010)

As promised here are the pics of the whole process. There's 20 of em, and they should post in order, so I'm not going to explain each one now. If you have any questions please just ask. Oh and there aren't any pics of the mix steeping for some reason (guess I overlooked this), or of me filtering it before drying. So just know that after the pic of all the ingredients to be steeped (pod grindings, stem grindings, and seeds) they got put into the 165 degree water and kept on low heat at 155-160 degrees for 2.5 hours. Then after that process the resulting liquid was first strained through a mesh strainer and then through a t-shirt to remove the fine particulate matter, leaving only the filtered liquid which was then evaporated. The result is what you see in the last few pics. A thick, black, tar that basically has the same texture and consistency of black tar heroin, only it doesn't melt completely and it has a much more obtrusive smell to it.

When eaten I found it to be similar to taking Morphine sulphate I guess it is, the immediate-release form. Took about a half an hour to start really feeling it, and at an hour I felt like it was fully dissolved in my stomach and kicking in hard. That's about when the extreme nausea started. I found the nausea brought on by ingesting it to be almost as strong as the euphoria produced, so I didn't really enjoy this method although I took a lot on an empty stomach with a beer to kick it in so it might have been my method that ruined it for me. lol Who knows.

When smoked I found the effects to be much more subdued, while the onset was much more immediate. This method I think I would prefer simply due to the fact that I think it might be almost impossible to consume enough to make one nauseous this way. I smoked like 3 or 4 bongs back-to-back this way and never felt any malaise. I also didn't get half as strong an effect this way either though. The bad part is when mixed with primo herb the stuff tastes almost exactly like salvia when smoked. Just nasty. And it doesn't burn well either. Not horribly bad, but there's a little crustiness left in the bowl after you're done though.

So enjoy the pics, hey it was an adventure and for $32.50 I guess I'm glad I did it just for the experience! Not a total loss, and I learned something so I guess I got my money's worth. Overall, yes it's a lot better to grow them and get the real deal. But you never know till you try right?


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 9, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> As promised here are the pics of the whole process. There's 20 of em, and they should post in order, so I'm not going to explain each one now. If you have any questions please just ask. Oh and there aren't any pics of the mix steeping for some reason (guess I overlooked this), or of me filtering it before drying. So just know that after the pic of all the ingredients to be steeped (pod grindings, stem grindings, and seeds) they got put into the 165 degree water and kept on low heat at 155-160 degrees for 2.5 hours. Then after that process the resulting liquid was first strained through a mesh strainer and then through a t-shirt to remove the fine particulate matter, leaving only the filtered liquid which was then evaporated. The result is what you see in the last few pics. A thick, black, tar that basically has the same texture and consistency of black tar heroin, only it doesn't melt completely and it has a much more obtrusive smell to it.
> 
> When eaten I found it to be similar to taking Morphine sulphate I guess it is, the immediate-release form. Took about a half an hour to start really feeling it, and at an hour I felt like it was fully dissolved in my stomach and kicking in hard. That's about when the extreme nausea started. I found the nausea brought on by ingesting it to be almost as strong as the euphoria produced, so I didn't really enjoy this method although I took a lot on an empty stomach with a beer to kick it in so it might have been my method that ruined it for me. lol Who knows.
> 
> ...


 awesome run of pix... note to self...don't eat it just smoke the crap out of it ...


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 9, 2010)

And with that said, from now on I would highly recommend buying this instead! I got 48 of these for $35.00 in 10 days flat from New Zealand.

Best part...no nasty smell, and NO WORK! hahaha But for real I think I'll jet get these from now on and maybe try a CWE on em. The whole process of getting these was just as easy as getting the poppy pods. And taking them is a LOT easier!


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Mar 9, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> And with that said, from now on I would highly recommend buying this instead! I got 48 of these for $35.00 in 10 days flat from New Zealand.
> 
> Best part...no nasty smell, and NO WORK! hahaha But for real I think I'll jet get these from now on and maybe try a CWE on em. The whole process of getting these was just as easy as getting the poppy pods. And taking them is a LOT easier!


I'd rather have opium in a pill, you get morphine + codeine not codeine and bullshit ibuprofen. Easy to take, and to make (unless your a lard ass).


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 9, 2010)

Prod1gy132 said:


> I'd rather have opium in a pill, you get morphine + codeine not codeine and bullshit ibuprofen. Easy to take, and to make (unless your a lard ass).


Yeah I'd rather have a lot of other things too, but this is about as good as it gets without growing poppies or buying heroin.


----------



## Big P (Mar 9, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah I'd rather have a lot of other things too, but this is about as good as it gets without growing poppies or buying heroin.


 

keep these points in mind:


The original tablet was manufactured in two halves and coated. One half would contain the 12.8 mg of codeine phosphate and the other half contained 200 mg of ibuprofen. *The tablets would be forcefully split and led to recreational use of codeine.* Such drugs have a potential for misuse because they are available freely to the public.*It has also been linked to severe **hypokalaemia* secondary to ibuprofen-induced renal tubule acidosis.


----------



## Big P (Mar 9, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> As promised here are the pics of the whole process. There's 20 of em, and they should post in order, so I'm not going to explain each one now. If you have any questions please just ask. Oh and there aren't any pics of the mix steeping for some reason (guess I overlooked this), or of me filtering it before drying. So just know that after the pic of all the ingredients to be steeped (pod grindings, stem grindings, and seeds) they got put into the 165 degree water and kept on low heat at 155-160 degrees for 2.5 hours. Then after that process the resulting liquid was first strained through a mesh strainer and then through a t-shirt to remove the fine particulate matter, leaving only the filtered liquid which was then evaporated. The result is what you see in the last few pics. A thick, black, tar that basically has the same texture and consistency of black tar heroin, only it doesn't melt completely and it has a much more obtrusive smell to it.
> 
> When eaten I found it to be similar to taking Morphine sulphate I guess it is, the immediate-release form. Took about a half an hour to start really feeling it, and at an hour I felt like it was fully dissolved in my stomach and kicking in hard. That's about when the extreme nausea started. I found the nausea brought on by ingesting it to be almost as strong as the euphoria produced, so I didn't really enjoy this method although I took a lot on an empty stomach with a beer to kick it in so it might have been my method that ruined it for me. lol Who knows.
> 
> ...


 
great post +rep


try eating it with food


cant wait till i try the grinded pod in yogurt method


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2010)

ok guys i wanna chime in another "suposedly" great company

I ordered and will confirm about them, but they have the Arizona P. Sov poppies labeled as such right on thier website


I was reading a different website where they were raving about the AZ pods but were complaining how they were not available anymore, but the above site just started getting them

here is a recomendation i saw:

https://driedpoppiesdirect.com/submitted.html

THE_SOCIETY 2 points3 points4 points 6 days ago[-]
I have personally spent around 300$ at http://*driedpoppiesdirect*.com/. This isn't a plug. There could very very well be better sites. In my experience the owners of that site place customer satisfaction high on their list. They have sent me free kratom samples when I mentioned that I would be interested in trying it. I have not compared them to other sites in terms of quality, however, my friends who purchase from other vendors say that it's as fair a deal as any. They work. I, personally, enjoy the high off these *pods* FAR more than oxy. I recently had possession of two 30mg roxi's for the first time ever, and after using them (mixture of eating/insuffulating) I found the high to be shitty (for me) compared to *pods*. I went on a 15 day pod binge and found myself to be addicted at the end. Make no mistake; these are very addictive.

they sell kratom too so im pretty sure they are legit. infact i took a note from the above poster and asked for a free sample of kratom

i will see which ones are strongest pods from here or sun

also i want pods form 2 differnt locations and providers, im thinking it may help with tolerance


is kratom powder cool? i guess i could look it up but i prefer to here it from the horses mouth if there is a willing horse laying around


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 11, 2010)

There are different kinds of kratom P. Look up www.kratomking.com
They have some of the best and rarest types and they been in bizz a long time. They adjust the menue depending on what kratoms meet there criteria.. also you can email them and they will go into exact details as to the difference of each kratom.
Hope this helps..


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks worm, is it fun to do kratom?


good service so far they sent me the below message and are sending me a free sample of kratom:

Hi and thanks for your order of 25 Large Premium dried pods! We appreciate your business. Your package will ship within one business day by USPS Priority mail and we will also send you a tracking number as well. *We will include a small sample of our Premium Bali Kratom for you free of charge!* Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 11, 2010)

Kratom has simular effects as opiates depending on your dosage. You can expect the nods if you take enough!


----------



## macrael (Mar 12, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> ive been thinking of doing the opium thing again...last time bought the wrong poppies and it was bunk... think i could grow them in this box ?? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/310071-another-damn-cfl-growbox.html
> or would it be better just to get the pods ??


its 100 percent cheaper and easier to do it out side they dont look anything like a weed and are very nice looking flowers when they bloom i used 400 hps and got some results not that great but keep the conditions right and im sure the cfls will work ok not as good as out side in a very sunny place though one thing i came to realize when growing them is you need a wider bucket rather then a deeper bucket there roots only go down about a foot but spread out further something like a rubbermaid 4 x2x2 would be just dandy 
for a couple of plant id say about ten or so they also prefer a more sandy soil or loose i for get the npk that they told me to use but i remeber using just regular veg food and then just regular flowering powder if you want mix some guanno in you soil aabout a cup to a medium size bag of soil i think i used i cheap one from hydrow store and then bought a few from other gardening stores such a miricle grow there really a plant that you can throw the seeds anywhere giving the right climate and dont have to take care of them another thing is if you do put in the yard and leave them there the next time they grow back they will multiply worse then weeds thats enough of my two cents for now once again good luck EXPERIMENTING !!!!!


----------



## Big P (Mar 12, 2010)

ok dudes i need some quik advice i got my pods from the sun and i ate 3 of them with yougert

however the first 2 i dumped the seeds first and those pods were not bitter so i took the last pod with seedss and it tasted bitter


does eating them like this work for sure? just grinding them and eating them with yougert?


your supposed to eat them with the seeds right/.?


----------



## Big P (Mar 12, 2010)

ok finally its kicking in, it feels really good


took a while i guess to digest the unprocessed pods 


cheers fellas, i crunched 4 of them,

i wanna take more but ill wait just incase


very nice plant here



a really hot cup of coffee with lots of suger helps kick it in if you eat in raw


----------



## Big P (Mar 13, 2010)

man oh man guys that shit was epic last night,



me and my bro got sooo lambasted



we stayed up untill like 3 am goose steppin off those pods



word to the wise i wasnt grinding them to complete dust at first and by about 2:30 am i threw up a lot of plant matirial that was not digested


so far the quickest and easyest way to injest was to put a mug of water in the microwave and let it boil then pull it out dump the dust in there steep fro like 15 min then strain & drink


eating plain with yougert takes a long time to kick in and makes you throw up

I got a titanium stomach and threw up



oh but one things that was a bit annoying was all the itching, fuck im still iching


----------



## Big P (Mar 13, 2010)

I can atest to the fact of how addictive this is,



ive smoked crack and done coke many times before, 


this is some addictive shit tho compared to them and it feels way better than crack or coke,


I feel like making a tea already again right now.


so im never ever gonna do this shit 2 days in a row, i will always wait and the every least 1 week.


if i do it again I will just feel even worse tomorrow and want to do it again even more


you always nip these feelings in the bud, 


and man im still feeling it a lil specially when i smoke ganja

i ate total of 5 pods my first time so it took a lot.


----------



## blakkmask (Mar 13, 2010)

herbose said:


> Try your local supermarket, spice aisle, McCormick Poppy Seeds. Started these Monday.


WOW....I thought seeds you bought in the store were not "active", LOL. That just tickles me pink, Im gonna grow some heroin this summer after the weed finishes


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 13, 2010)

So P you used the ones from SunDried? Cool man, glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## Big P (Mar 13, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> So P you used the ones from SunDried? Cool man, glad it worked out for ya!


 
ya and i also just got the others i ordered from the other site i posted above, they are arizona ones and if you look at the seeds inside them they look way more potent,


its the white stuff covering the seeds thats opium right?

cuz i been trying to judge which pods are the best by looking at the seeds

some have more white stuff covering the seeds

im gonna to it again today already breakin my own rules but i gotta try these new ones

should i expect to have to take more cuz i just took some last night?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 13, 2010)

Nah man, if you had a habit maybe but you're not going to develop a tolerance to opiates that quick. It's not like LSD or MDMA or anything where you develop a massive tolerance quickly. Takes weeks to work your way up with opiates.

Snap some pics if you can! So maybe I just took WAY to much that one time that I got sick. Maybe I'll try it again here later with just a lot less and see what happens.


----------



## Big P (Mar 13, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Nah man, if you had a habit maybe but you're not going to develop a tolerance to opiates that quick. It's not like LSD or MDMA or anything where you develop a massive tolerance quickly. Takes weeks to work your way up with opiates.
> 
> Snap some pics if you can! So maybe I just took WAY to much that one time that I got sick. Maybe I'll try it again here later with just a lot less and see what happens.


 
well the buddy i did it with yesterday was feeling real sick but it was due to like motion sickness, this shit can cause it atleast it did for him.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 14, 2010)

sundried does good things. glad you finally got on level big p. i'm popping vic tonight and now it seems like nothing compaired to those lovely pods.


----------



## Big P (Mar 14, 2010)

tell me about it i ate 9 pods last night but a lot of them were small

i was tossed


all i did was boil water in the microwave mixed it with dusted pods for 15 min, then straining it with a french press

tea tastes pretty good to me with some suger


i was in such a good mood last night


----------



## Big P (Mar 16, 2010)

addiction report star date Tuesday March 16, 2010


i have made some more opium tea tonight

my friend is frowning upon me, he worries of her addictive properties


dose friday dose saturday dose tues, three pods in my cup

this song sounds good


[youtube]qB2BLMeYrAk[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Mar 16, 2010)

boil some water in a cup
mix in poppy pods crushed up
strain the mix after 200 breaths
drink your medicine, relax and rest 

Big P 2010


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 16, 2010)

You're not spacing your doses. That was the #1 rule... becareful man.

It is addictive and can ruin your life. Go back a few pages. And read what CJ said.

I too love opium, but man it can't fuck you up if you let it bite you in the ass ..

Just be safe my dude.


----------



## Big P (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks man its just so cool to get so nice off a cup of tea,


would it really harm you alot if you relaxed with a cup of tea every 3 - 4 days do you think?



what aer the health issues associated with that also, anyone know?

is this stuff make your liver work a lot?


but im good with drugs, like the min i get tolerence i always stop doing it until i get my tolerence to go away, i dont get addicted as strongly as others i have noticed in my past expiriances 

even with cigeretts, i been smoking for 16 years and i only had 2 today

and everyday unless im drinkin



anyway thats why i was chronicaling my "Addiction Journal"

ill be honest and post when i do it, lol 


hopfully i wont become a statistic


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mostly depends on your personality. If you are the addictive type STOP...

Otherwise just space your doses out a week ATLEAST...


----------



## Big P (Mar 16, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Mostly depends on your personality. If you are the addictive type STOP...
> 
> Otherwise just space your doses out a week ATLEAST...


 

copy that


i do have to admit, when im on it i feel a lot of love and get closer with my wife and kids puts me in a dapper mood



once a week sounds like a smart thing


maybe ill call it Opium Saturday


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 17, 2010)

this song sounds good


[youtube]qB2BLMeYrAk[/youtube][/QUOTE]



I loved this song man, i been listening to it for hours now .


----------



## Big P (Mar 31, 2010)

ok dudes ive gone through about 4 dozen pods since I got my first batch


I do 5 - 12 pods for a whole day of being high


and a little bit into the next day



my friends seem to not need as much pods as me to get fucked up i dont know why


I figured out the most fun way to take them is

last night i made tea with 5 pods, then i drank the tea, waited till it hit me then i drank 8 oz grapfruit juice then i took 1/2 shot dragon


anyway what makes the pods super fun is if you drink 2 - 3 beers on them

but be very carful as it could kill you,


but after 5 pods and 2.5 beers i was so nicley tossed, and i mean euphoric ear to ear


next time im gonna try only like 3 pods and like a 6 pack

Woooo kemosabe big poddin is my hobby


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 31, 2010)

You're one with the pod now man!. Consider yourself a shaman


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 31, 2010)

Big P said:


> ok dudes ive gone through about 4 dozen pods since I got my first batch
> 
> 
> I do 5 - 12 pods for a whole day of being high
> ...


Nice quote at the end. hehehe Damn what the hell though, I made that putty and it had a little effect to it but nothing like I was hoping for. Which ones ended up being the best P? How were the AZ's?


----------



## Big P (Mar 31, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Nice quote at the end. hehehe Damn what the hell though, I made that putty and it had a little effect to it but nothing like I was hoping for. Which ones ended up being the best P? How were the AZ's?


 
no i liked the sun dried ones best but they both worked


i make it as tea which I think fucks you up the most, 


ill drop like 5 crushed pods in 3 cups just boiled water and let it sit stiring for 15 min

then strain re-soak a lil and strain again and then add honey and suger


actually doesnt taste bad to me anymore

fuck you guys are makin me wanna go make a batch right now,

and i aint doing it 3 nights in a row


i think the trick is to keep your useage low and have minimal tolerance you should take less pods with a couple pints of beer. cuz it will amplify it a lot


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 31, 2010)

So which type of pod specifically have you been going with from them? And how fine do your grind them up? My little food chopper had a hell of a time with the hard ass pods and I had to run with coarsely-chopped product.


----------



## Big P (Mar 31, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> So which type of pod specifically have you been going with from them? And how fine do your grind them up? My little food chopper had a hell of a time with the hard ass pods and I had to run with coarsely-chopped product.


 
i make it like beach sand


I was messing with thier jumbos and thier giants


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 31, 2010)

Big P said:


> i make it like beach sand
> 
> 
> I was messing with thier jumbos and thier giants


Word. What do you use to grind em, a coffee grinder?


----------



## Big P (Mar 31, 2010)

magic bullet


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 1, 2010)

Shit dude, that thing's like $50 frickin bucks at Wal-Mart. I checked it out after the first time you mentioned it. That's why I went with the $15 food chopper. Plus I didn't know the pods would be so thick and tough.


----------



## Big P (Apr 1, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Shit dude, that thing's like $50 frickin bucks at Wal-Mart. I checked it out after the first time you mentioned it. That's why I went with the $15 food chopper. Plus I didn't know the pods would be so thick and tough.


 

I feel ya i got mine as a christmas present one year


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 1, 2010)

Big P said:


> I feel ya i got mine as a christmas present one year


Haha guess you lucked out huh?


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

*I just spent the last 3 days going through horrible withdral slept for about 48 hours.*



*these pods are the devil* I threw away all the pods I had left I even have 4 dozen on thier way in the mail im throwing those in the dumpster as soon as get them


*be warned this shit is not to be fucked with.*


*the withral shit is not so nice guys.*


*i refused to take more pods to ease my withdrawls just stopped it cold turkey*


*the shit is not to be fucked with in my opinion*

*just wanna let the masses know that i do not recommend these shitty shit shits any longer*


*if you are going through withdrals drink lots of water and take a double dose of vitamin*


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

this is a funny story, this guy was bad off


i laughed when i read this until i began having the withdrawls





*Confessions of an eBay opium addict*

*A pleasure trip to the Internet auction site sent me into the hell of opium addiction. Could death be the only redemption?*


By Porter Bartlett</B> 











Illustration By Sandra Hoover


*Columbus Day almost killed me.* 
I woke up avalanched under a junkyard of pain, my body a trap of torn nerves and trashed organs. An oily rash of sweat had soaked through my pillow and into the mattress. I was coughing, confused and crazy with anger. A throbbing, deep-pink chemical sunburn covered my face; my bowels were spitting hot mercury. I slid out of bed and dropped to the floor, the weight of a snarling mountain gorilla bearing me down. I saw myself in the mirror as I fell. I looked puffy.Outside, the sun was terrifying, while the hiss from a neighbors dancing sprinkler got in my head and pissed me off so much, it felt as though my blood had become flammable and would ignite at the next insult. I made it to the car and somehow drove one block down to the mailbox, expecting the Priority Mail package from my eBay dealer to save me. 
Nothing. 

I hobbled into the car and drove back to the house, used the bathroom and looked on the computer. The U.S. Postal Service Web site tracker verified that my box of poppies had been delivered at exactly 10:32 a.m. Where the hell was it? I typed a threatening e-mail to my supplier but didnt send it. Then I got back into the car, reeling and jumpy. 
I opened the mailbox. 
Nothing. 

I closed it. Locked it. Waited a second and then stuck the key in and opened it back up. 
Still not there. 

I got back in the car and decided to wait it out. My head whirled, as though faced with gravity for the very first time. I wanted to ram it straight into the dashboard. Everything hurt, but the pain came in slow-motion and then seemed to actually stop to register. My pulse rattled, and my heart seemed to hiss. 

Maybe my package had been intercepted by the Drug Enforcement Administration. 

Good, I thought. Maybe theyll be able to get me off this stupid homemade junk. 

I sat there for less than a minute. Something had to be done. I drove over to the post office, expecting to turn myself in. Give up. Take the 15 years, if they would just give me the fix. But the door was stuck. I pushed, pulled, but it wouldnt budge. No, it was locked. Closed for Columbus Day. 

Columbus Day. 

No wonder everyone hated him. That bastard was dead for 500 years and still causing trouble. 

I took a dozen allergy pills but couldnt sleep. I lay awake in bed for the next two days before the shipment finally arrived. The postman had decided to make a long weekend out of the cheap-ass holiday. 

I shouldve stayed in bed and ridden it out. I had put a price on my own head, and I had already endured the worst part. But then the box arrived, and I was helpless. I ripped it open by its pull string and dumped a dozen poppy pods onto the bed, trying to eat one whole. I made a quick, crude tea and immediately started to feel better. 
What had all the fuss been about? 

*In better days, I used to crack the* dried poppy pods over the blender like eggs, little rivulets of blue-black seeds rushing out as I shattered the crowned pods. Sometimes Id commandeer the kitchen and make a big production out of the whole thing, as though I was hosting some kind of lowbrow cooking show, doing stupid cockney accents while explaining the preparation process to the viewers. 

Dry, the pods blended into a sandy, fibrous powder. 
Id throw in a little nip of whisky for that loose-laudanum effect while waiting for the teapot to boil. 

I had a whole list of potentates, fuel additives Id researched on the Internet to intensify the experience. 

After downing a few bowls of tea, Id lie down on the bed and watch the ceiling fan spin until my body felt etherized and free again. 
But that was the first phase. And it didnt last very long.










Dried poppy pods, available to flower arrangers in eBays virtual crafting aisle, were the raw ingredient of the putrid concoction, at first barely consumable, later all-consuming.

*Like anyone trolling the Internet* at 4 a.m., I had been looking for some kind of temporary fix. I found it on eBay under Crafts>Floral 

Supplies>Flowers>Foliage>Dried. Crafting. Sure. A query turned up all sizes and quantities of poppies. Some, called gigantheums, were as big as tennis balls. A special of 600 XXL-sized gigantheums were selling for $399. Fortunately, for crafting projects requiring so many poppy plants, financing was available for $17 per month. For all of us hardcore flower-arrangers, of course. 

The recipe was simple enough. Hot water and crushed poppies. A blender and a strainer or an old T-shirt to squeeze out the pulp. I ordered a few dozen dried flowers from a seller with more than 3,000 positives and a clever handle that was a clear double-entendre on horticulture and getting high. 

At first, the plants came double-boxed, rubber-banded by the dozen with the stems intact. But after a few more orders, the seller seemed to cut out the pretense that I might actually be using the poppies for floral arrangements and just sent the pods themselves. 

The first taste gave off a steamy insult. Even after being filtered twice, the manna was as putrid as a bowl of warm pus. It seemed completely inedible. Its fermented, earthy taste--a little like a liquid squeezed from gym socks--had to be chased with something sweet. The dark grinds of crushed seed and sediment formed a repulsive grit in a half-ring around the bottom of the bowl. 

As I poured the slosh into what would become my ceremonial chalice--a plastic childs cereal bowl with a built-in silly straw on the side--I learned how to drink it. Rather, it seemed to teach me how. 
Fifteen minutes after downing my first bowl of poppy tea, I entered Flanders Fields for the first time. 

Immediately, I felt redeemed. The raw reel of life became distant, pleasant. My head was an overstuffed pillow that could softly implode any minute, and it didnt matter. Nothing could. A pleasant pressure settled on the back of my neck. I was snacky. I wanted sweets. I felt the promise of a divine massage as the pressure spread through my shoulders and opened my ribs like wings. My thoughts slowed down until just about everything seemed to fold neatly inside everything else. 

I became happily over-focused in the comfortable mud of abstraction and triumph, fragments of immortality floated like fat peaches bobbing in a hot tub. 

It was far from the predictable recklessness of alcohol or the silly buzz of marijuana. I didnt have the lubricated jaws of a chatty coke fiend nor the mystical misconceptions of a psychedelic spaceman. It was quiet up there. 

For a while. 

*Poppy tea seemed to inspire *creativity, from conception to actual completion, without any of those time-consuming frat-boy impulses. It effectively killed the sex drive for the night. As such, much work could be done. A good dose could keep me up all night without that toothless amphetamine tick. 

By morning, things tended to irritate me, and the return of the sun seemed an impossibly horrifying insult. I covered the windows with blankets. 

As the original confessional opium-eater, Thomas DeQuincey, put it way back in the September 1821 edition of London Magazine, Booze is an acute pleasure while opium is a chronic one. It introduces among the faculties the most exquisite order, legislation, and harmony. Wine robs a man of his self-possession, opium greatly invigorates it. 

Another thing opium tea slowed down were the bowels. As an experienced pod-head, I learned to carry a Fleet two-pack before any major binge. (Those are the ones in the green box.) Opium bunged things up the way eating a beach towel might. When things did finally make their exit, they felt like pinecones being forced through a tiny hole in a dry brick. 
There was also the cotton-mouth. It was once so bad that it was physically impossible for me to eat a sandwich. 

Poppy tea was an extreme beverage for sure, but no more foul than that goofy, green yuppie-goo, wheat grass. 

*I did it a few times. Then a few *more. By a month, I was drinking upwards of 60 crushed pods per day--swallowing gallons of liquid and pissing out about $300 a week worth of dried plant matter. Bowl after bowl of blissful narcotic bloat that I sucked down with a silly straw. 

Often, Id get that uncontrollable opiate itch. 

Raking my skin with a giant plastic novelty comb seemed to help. Occasionally, Id bleed or accidentally scrape a piece of a mole right off. 
The thing is, heroin gets you addicted to heroin. But opium is 40-50 different alkaloids, meaning 40-50 different drugs I was becoming addicted to. 

Some nights Id just lie in bed, content, even cheerful and impossibly satisfied enough to watch my wife read a copy of Lucky magazine, helping her put those little stickers on items she wanted. 

Admittedly, slugging down bowl after bowl of plant slop through a silly straw lacked the romance of an opium den or the skinny-tie-and-suit jet-setting of the _French Connection_; it didnt have the instant appeal of the smoky red-light pleasures--the real ensemble pieces of the imagination--the ones where curly white smoke swirls in slow motion until it takes on the figure of a overly-gracious geisha girl in fine red silk. 

It didnt even have the Hollywood appeal of heroin anti-glamour mainstays like former _Alf_-writer/junkie Jerry Stahls _Permanent Midnight_. The sick yellow desperation of the cotton-ball-and-spoon crowd, those icons that made filmmakers swoon in the late 90s. Cut to the tourniquet in the toothless addicts mouth or cut to the buffoon drinking grime out of a childrens cereal bowl? I could feel the late William S. Burroughs cackling at me. I was living somewhere between _Junkie_ and Budget Living 

magazine. But the habit was my own. It was DIY. Fuck those movieland creeps, anyway--enough had been written about heroin addiction by the time of Aleister Crowleys _Diary of a Drug Fiend_--Hollywood had just been sluicing the depths ever since. 

Poppy tea didnt leave me fashionably thin, either. In fact, after four months of constant use, I had never been so freaking fat in my life. I swelled from a size 30 to a 38 in jeans. I gained 65 pounds, almost exclusively in the middle.











While hard drugs collapsed on the user like a broken elevator when they wore off, poppy tea seemed to fade into the next day like a down escalator. 
At first. 

*The chronicles of the opium trade *zigzag through early civilization from Mesopotamia to China and eventually wander to Neolithic southwestern Europe, where groups of early open-minded dump dwellers found the opium poppy plant, _papaver somniferum_, growing like a weed among piles of refuse. They soon discovered that not only would the plant seemingly thrive almost anywhere, but when eaten or brewed into a primitive tea, it even took the edge off of living in a dump. 

During the 1800s, when the strong pain-killing alkaloid morphine was first isolated from the poppy and used in everything from battlefield amputations to snake oils and suspect tonics with names like Mister Jims Special Relief for Facial Neuralgia or Calmers Baby Tonic for Calmer Babies, the poppys use as a tea fell out of practice. Purified morphine was cheaper than liquor, and a mix of the two, called laudanum, was sold by greedy, apple-cheeked pharmacists everywhere as a kind of cure-all. Once morphine was processed into brand-name heroin, the use of poppy tea just about came to an end, at least until eBay came onto the scene. 
As modern world-bazaar or world-sized museum of bizarre junk, eBay reconnected trade routes electronically that grassed and grew over centuries ago. Pfalzgraff table settings with minor chips, black wedding dresses, a plaster mold of Billy Ray Cyrus Achy Breaky ass--millions of pieces of crap and treasure moved through the mails every day because of the auction site. Half-empty boxes of Band-Aids were bought and sold. Gold teeth--"genuine 9-carat solid gold bling-bling accessories went for less than $30. A lot of eight gently used 40DD bras closed with one bid at $6.50. 

While becoming a worldwide garage sale, global swap meet and anthropologists curio shop, eBay also had quite naturally become the official opium gray market to at least some of the masses. 

*It was sometime before sunrise, and I was *sitting in a motel in Carson City. My wife didnt kick me out. She didnt even tell me to stop drinking the tea. There was no ultimatum. I just packed three huge boxes of poppies in the car with the blender and left. I didnt tell her where I was going. I didnt really know. But that seemed to be when you were likely to end up at a cheap motel in Carson City. There was some equation there. 
I walked a few miles to a grocery store for some lemon juice and Coke and junk food for the binge. 

I tried to get the motel tap water running to a boil, but the closest I could get was to put the hand-crushed poppies in the ice bucket and run the shower until steamy water filled it to the brim. 

The reverie, the calm of the ocean, a measured but strong divine state for silent natural trances. I was back in the folds of the plant. I realized I had left because I didnt want to share this experience with anyone. I reached into the grocery bag and ripped open a three-pack of yellow Easter Peeps. 
This was living. 

DeQuincey noted that some nights he seemed to live for 70 to 100 years. This was going to be one of those nights. As long as I didnt die, at least. 
I took a poppy pod out of the box and looked it over. It was regal, like a birch-colored rose wearing a halo; a poet could sit effusive for days meditating over its near-beauty. 

Insulated by the opium and the sumptuousness of a secured motel room, I lay down with hope of the state between consciousness and sleep. 
Suddenly, everything got blurry. The lights stayed put while my eyes moved. It was as though they were riding on oily ball joints. Or were the lights on ball joints? 

My lips shrank, and I couldnt talk. My heart drummed fiercely. I needed to calm down. 

I panicked. The fear was intense. My toes wiggled around and got stuck in a cigarette hole in the bottom sheet of the motel bed. Did I take too many? This was the high-water mark. I scratched my itches. Chasing. Always chasing. But this time I wasnt catching anything. I was caught. 
I had drunk the salt of 200 pods and only felt doom. I got out of bed and looked in the mirror to make sure I was still there. I looked like a mad scientist, my hair up in the air, pasted in place by sweat and spilled drink. Tiny poppy seeds were stuck to my shirt. They were everywhere. In the bed. Under my feet. On the floor. 

I turned on the TV. The news. Some jackass was trying to sell a body part on eBay, and it had made the headlines. 
I needed more of something, less of something else. I just couldnt put it straight. 

I felt like I was trapped in an aviary of evil eye-pecking birds. The threats were soaring overhead, then dive-bombing beak-first into the pores in my aching skull. I screamed. The writhing, palpitating torment, the shattering headache, the agitation and the enormous irritability and agitation of the world all fit into the grit in my teeth. 

I needed something. Some kind of painkiller or I was going to die. I didnt know any old people who might have medicine cabinets stocked with Norco. I needed help. I thought about the stairwell. I thought maybe I could push myself down the stairwell and break something and go to the ER and get some pain meds. 

I hurried down the hall and stood over the top, but I couldnt throw myself off. I couldnt jump, either. My eyes fogged over with tears that didnt stream. I never knew how serious it had gotten until it had gotten serious. I had left my wife. I had blown through our savings. But I couldnt make myself take the final fall and literally hit bottom. 

I went back into my room and found the Bible. I promised to God Id quit. I tried to read some passages, but my eyes kept closing. I knew if I fell asleep, I wouldnt wake up. I found a section called Leviticus. It was awful. Something about an unclean creeping carcase. I had to get out of there. By there, I meant my body. 
But I was stuck. _Porter Bartlett is a pseudonym. _


----------



## Handson (Apr 14, 2010)

jakethetank said:


> If your lookin for seeds, go to vietnam and run around the jungle. This is a Marijuana smoking cultivation site, not opium. Personally i think its fucken retarded to cultivate smoke or even handle that shit, but were all different..


Me too, disagree with it like


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> You're not spacing your doses. That was the #1 rule... becareful man.
> 
> It is addictive and can ruin your life. Go back a few pages. And read what CJ said.
> 
> ...





worm5376 said:


> Mostly depends on your personality. If you are the addictive type STOP...
> 
> Otherwise just space your doses out a week ATLEAST...


 
Hey worm,


thanks for the above advice i shoulda listen to you. 



guess i had to learn the hard way. i must be a big pussy cuz my buddy said my withdrawls were just preliminary and it would have gotten a hell of a lot worse 

i only had mad sweats and shivering for about 48 your sleeping 90% of the time.


my first meal in 3 days was last night


----------



## Prot3us1` (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad you are eating after so long!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

Big P said:


> Hey worm,
> 
> 
> thanks for the above advice i shoulda listen to you.
> ...


Shoot just be glad you didn't get halfway addicted to heroin man, it would be way worse right now. If you're sleeping 90% of the time then you're good. When you're really opiate addicted, you couldn't even sleep if you wanted to without dope. The sweats and coldness is your blood pressure returning to normal again. Apparently you can take blood pressure meds and get rid of this part of the withdrawals.

Wow I just can't believe that these did this...I thought the stuff was weak and not very desirable. Who could do 200 pods? It would take all day to grind up that many wouldn't it?!

So how about re-routing those shipments on the way to me bro? haha


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Shoot just be glad you didn't get halfway addicted to heroin man, it would be way worse right now. If you're sleeping 90% of the time then you're good. When you're really opiate addicted, you couldn't even sleep if you wanted to without dope. The sweats and coldness is your blood pressure returning to normal again. Apparently you can take blood pressure meds and get rid of this part of the withdrawals.
> 
> Wow I just can't believe that these did this...I thought the stuff was weak and not very desirable. Who could do 200 pods? It would take all day to grind up that many wouldn't it?!
> 
> So how about re-routing those shipments on the way to me bro? haha


 
right lol i was thinkin about that

maybe tho they fucked with me more cuz im lexapo


i dont know, but if i dosed pods on a friday i would do greendragon on saturday and for some reason by sunday I would sleep forever

it happend last week too but not as bad and i just thought it was lack of sleep, but i dosed the next day too & i felt better.

 but this weekend it got way worse and i realized it was withdrawls, so i didnt dose anymore

been feeling pretty shitty every since i been on this stuff


man i dont know how those fuckers fuck with heroin id likely blow my head off.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

Big P said:


> right lol i was thinkin about that
> 
> maybe tho they fucked with me more cuz im lexapo
> 
> ...


You mean Lexapro? I don't think that would hurt anything.

Yeah it's not fun man. At all. Smoke a bunch a weed and the more exercise you can get and the more you can sweat is the faster you'll be back to good. You could also get some Kratom to help for a day or two.


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> You mean Lexapro? I don't think that would hurt anything.
> 
> Yeah it's not fun man. At all. Smoke a bunch a weed and the more exercise you can get and the more you can sweat is the faster you'll be back to good. You could also get some Kratom to help for a day or two.


 
thanks for the advice man,


i can see makin that shit illigal


but ya i feel great now compared to before.


its kind of a dark drug but when i was on it i was like huggin on my wife and kids it was like pure happyness

crazy plant that shit is


oh fuck the ups man just dropped 4 dozen on my doorstep as i was typing this,

i would givem away but i think its best i just stomp them out and flushem before i get any bright ideas

i was actully pondering doing them again in a more moderated basis but fuck that,

thanks for the info guys +rep


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 14, 2010)

So now you understand what CJ & I were saying?

It such a good yet Dark drug

Sometimes you gotta get bit with fire Before you stop playing with matches.. Human nature i suppose


----------



## Big P (Apr 14, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> So now you understand what CJ & I were saying?
> 
> It such a good yet Dark drug
> 
> Sometimes you gotta get bit with fire Before you stop playing with matches.. Human nature i suppose


 

lol always been my nature, 

i need sense beatin into me somtimes


good times tho guys, i feel for all the tweekers out there now


i dont think im gonna be doing too much expirimenting with my body anymore as i still got a couple kids to raise


like that time my dumb ass buddy picked the wrong kind of shrooms and we each ate 50 grams of wet unknown shrooms lol

feels good to be alive


thanks for the unheeded advise too cracker


----------



## Wild Bill (Apr 14, 2010)

Big P said:


> ok guys when i made my tea i heated it for like 25 Min at a little over 150 Deg f
> 
> *Do you think this was why I didnt get high? or were my pods just bunk?*



Heat destroys the alkaloids. Steep in cold water next time and drink it with grapefruit juice. The grapefruit potentiates the morphine.

Check out this link:

```
http://forum.poppies.org/index.php?showtopic=10790&st=0
```
Good fun for the whole family!


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 14, 2010)

Besides Bills post, I really think this thread should be locked & tacked. If some one is to read through and visualize what we are trying to type, it would give great insight on this Drug.. Maybe save a life or 2/ Perhaps ruin one as well though..


----------



## skate420dank (Apr 15, 2010)

capitol hemp


----------



## gogrow (Apr 15, 2010)

I can feel your pain bigp, i went through wd's from a 240-320mg daily oxycontin habit years back, and I dont know if i could describe it, but opiates are not to be taken too lightly...... 

now i grow my own poppy.... It's hard to get addicted and not respect the chemical when you are only getting anywhere from 1/2g-1g of product a year..... but i suppose if you're buying the dried (un-milked) pods, then it would be a bit easier..


----------



## Big P (Apr 26, 2010)

well i just ordered some more pods


some people like to learn the hard way. me, i guess i never learn



gonna only do it once a week this time lol


----------



## gogrow (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^ I still say that you cant have a problem if you're growing your supply.... as you most likely CANNOT grow enough to have the amount of pods and the frequency of use that you are doing with you're current method........ example; i'm growing about 15-20 plants, so that will give me a gram or two of opium if i'm lucky, and IF i decide to score the pods.


----------



## Big P (Apr 26, 2010)

ya you may have a good point there,


you know if you make opium tea out of fresh unscoured pods i think you get way more fuckedupness so to speak than just making smokable opium,

cuz like with just dried pods i have freinds getting messed up all night off of 2 of the dried ones.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 26, 2010)

Big P said:


> ya you may have a good point there,
> 
> 
> you know if you make opium tea out of fresh unscoured pods i think you get way more fuckedupness so to speak than just making smokable opium,
> ...


not looking to get fucked up.... looking to possibly smoke opium, which will get you fucked up, but yeah..... basically i just want to grow another drug


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe its only bad for ya once your addicted lmfao j.j

moderation is the key i would assume


----------



## Denofearth69 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've never heard of obtaining opium from boiling, so I really can't advise on that aspect. Rented a house a few years back which had been seeded with opium poppies by a previous tenant. If you get them growing and allow them to scatter their seeds, poppies are damn near impossible to eradicate. Anyways, once petals had fallen off heads, and before they started to dry, I would cut a slit along the pod, about 1/2 to 2/3 down, and after a day or two I would collect the goo that bled out, let it dry, and WOW!!! You can also get a lame version doing this with regular poppies. Anyways, I happen to like the opium high, so good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 26, 2010)

USER REMOVED said:


> Yeah SWIM says just use water (boil them in it and get some coffe filters or even better some really fine micron fabric for filtering dont want no real nasty shit in there after tea has been extrated you can drink it or dry it out.. SWIM filtered the batch he once made a lot and ended up with around 10g of nice amber crystally shit almost looked like meth (almost-someone thought it was until they were told what it was)... SWIM didnt dry a little of it well enough and some of it was like hard amber playdough or something (its a hard consistancy to describe somewhat hard at first then it would go softer) much like SWIMS last batch of hard butane honey oil but much darker about about 16 grams total.. there wasnt much of this and he thinks the shitty weather and friends shitty storing technique didnt help...
> 
> also the little poppies will not really suffice according to SWIM: poppies are rather big and can stand up to your shoulders they can be either red, pick or even white and they all contain different quantities. but yes red ones are most commonly used.
> 
> ...


Haha SWIM.

Anyway, are you talking about doing this with fresh poppies? I assume you are because this is what I did with the dried ones, and although I got almost an ounce of tar altogether, I didn't like it. But with fresh, I'm sure it would be bomb.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 26, 2010)

Denofearth69 said:


> I've never heard of obtaining opium from boiling, so I really can't advise on that aspect. Rented a house a few years back which had been seeded with opium poppies by a previous tenant. If you get them growing and allow them to scatter their seeds, poppies are damn near impossible to eradicate. Anyways, once petals had fallen off heads, and before they started to dry, I would cut a slit along the pod, about 1/2 to 2/3 down, and after a day or two I would collect the goo that bled out, let it dry, and WOW!!! You can also get a lame version doing this with regular poppies. Anyways, I happen to like the opium high, so good luck in your endeavors.


Damn man, why can't I rent a house already seeded with poppies?!

Oh actually come to think of it I'm renting a house right now that was already seeded with pot by the previous tenant. Yeah they even left all the equipment so I just kinda stepped in and here I am. Funny how that is huh? hehehe


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah everything i read on the internet says yes it is done with fresh poppies.... though dried should work 2 just not as well in there oppinion. 


umm if you wanted some for next season rather than smoking them strait away you could have stored them and germinated them in a few months when the time is right. that would be my first thought lol.


----------



## Big P (May 4, 2010)

ok just for an update i got my pods and i made tea with 12 of them

me and my buddy ended up drinking all the 12 pods friday night it was his first time and we stayed up until 5:30 am just having a blast although his prissy stomach did throw up like 5 times in a row

we started at like 6pm and made it until 5:30 am!

but it was cool cuz he was going to turn himself in to prison the next day and I told him he would still be fucked up in jail so it wouldnt be so bad cuz the pods give you great feeling of well being and fear of nothing (kinda).

anyway i had a blast that night, and then my buddy went to jail

but im not doing it again this time until friday so 1 week between doses


ill let you guys know if i have any addiction problems spreading it out like this. I think i should be ok and i am very happy that i can still do this stuff as long as i follow the rules, which i am slowly figuring out


my buddy got lucky and they released him yesterday for a future court date because he told the judge that his kids were with a baby sitter and since he turned himself in they let him go


so anyway he told me he was fucked up for like 2 days in there lol and said he just sleep through most of it


lol he siad before he went into the cop shop there was a bunch of mexicans protesting outside i guess about the new arizona laws 

anyway he said he went throught the crowd of protesters bumming cigs and started protesting with them lol

then he got in front of the whole crowd and yelled out with his fist up in the air "im going to jail today!!!"

lol he said when he did that they all cheered and went wild! lol and he just turned around and walked into the police station looooooooool

they must of thought he was nuts lol. the cop inside was like "what were you doin out there?" lollllllllol

then when he was released cop was like where you goin now and he says "im goin to get high," and cop goes "smart move" 


anyway thought the thing with the protesters was funny




oh yea DC i got your PM but forgot to reply, all im doing it boiling water in the microwave then taking it out and dumping dusted /powdered pods into it after it stopped boiling then i let it steep for 20 min stirring it regularly then i strain it through coffee filler squeeze all the juice out then add 1 cup hot water to the pulp and squeeze it out again

your right i think the key is to grind it into dust.


also i always use the seeds inside too i think they are covered in the good stuff


lol i cant wait till friday, sure it sucks to wait but it kinda gives you somthing to look foraward to in a kinda sad way


----------



## worm5376 (May 4, 2010)

I laughed so F*cking HARD!!!!lolololol That story is Epic bro.

I'm glad you worked out some of the "KINKS" so to speak. it's enjoyable but you gotta have a sense of awareness about the drug, Which i am slowly figuring out that only one can do to self while experimenting.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 5, 2010)

Nice P, glad you got it figured out now. My boy swears that one can do op's like once every 3 days without getting a habit...but I figure if you only do it once every 4 days you should be fine since it's half-life is 3 days.

Maybe I'll make another order here soon. So which size do you get, and what was the word on those AZ variety ones you said you got one time anyway?


----------



## Jester88 (May 6, 2010)

there are only one kind of poppie ur after bro and a few varieties there are 3 i know of they have different colours and are known to have different traces of choice opiods in them, the red ones are the most commonly used.

do some looking around a good one will give you the general ratios of opiods in the poppies naturally, poppies ar big not like the little ones that pop up. i cnt believe that 12 poppies did two people, damn i must just have a tolerance for everything lmfao. oh well i been prescriibed codene and benzp's fr awhile now lol. plus had a fun time as a youngin so that may b e the answer there lol.


----------



## Big P (May 6, 2010)

i purchased the jumbos usually they are about 2 inches wide or a lil more

the az ones i did not like but they worked


----------



## Jester88 (May 6, 2010)

alll the varieties have decent sized poppies, there will be some small ones butthe majority of them are big or as you described bro..... though SWIM says theres not much differance, besides he can fit more in the pot if theres a mix in size.

are theze az ones the tiny ones that are around, id agree apparently there is a little opium but its not really worth it the type you want is papaver soniferum . like i said dif varieties different colours.. though thats all i can find on the interweb nyff said


----------



## d.c. beard (May 6, 2010)

Big P said:


> i purchased the jumbos usually they are about 2 inches wide or a lil more
> 
> the az ones i did not like but they worked


Cool man, I'll have to check em out again. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Big P (May 7, 2010)

hell yea guys i been waitin since last fucking friday!!! we getting on that brown tonight!


my buddy calls it heroin tea lol


i plan to possibly dose every friday and every tues day


ill see if thats good enough spacing, if not ill go back to every friday


I also found another site that im almost 100% sure they have good stuff ill let you know when i get it if its better than the sun place this places name start with mor


----------



## d.c. beard (May 7, 2010)

Sweet bro, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Big P (May 14, 2010)

weird i thought i made a post last night but its not showing up:


heres what it said:


i tried the new pods from the new supplier and they were better and they are cheaper. so go with them. PM me if you want the name of the place

these three letters are in the websites name "mor" im sure you can figure out the rest. 


I also found out i think, why i was having such bad crashes on this stuff


last time i did some pods on the weekend, the next day i would always dose green dragon, and by sunday i would be so hurtin and sleepin all day. 


but what i realized last time i did green dragon is that as soon as it started kicking in it felt like any of the pods opium that was left over in my system from the night before was being released / stored in my liver and would all be released immidiatly when i took the green dragon, 

so i would end up messed up on the green dragon and the opium because my liver would process the lingering remains of the opium immidiatly to make room for the green dragon? i guess


anyway it sounds wierd but thats what is happening, so i think instead of my body tapering off the opium levels in my system naturally, i have been expelling it all at once when i dose dragon, leaving me very ill the next day


i was able to figure it out cuz my buddy would always say that the green dragon would bring back slightly the effects of the pill he took the day before.

i wasnt sure if i belived him intill i noticed the same thing. and he is very alert to this kind of stuff im kind of a meathead at noticing these little things


my last dose was wednesday & i could still feel it a lil all day yesterday at work. and i had a great day at work. nobody coulda brought me down yesterday. 

i will refrain from the green dragon tonight then i will chase the brown dragon again tomorrow for a saturday celibration of life


time to brown it out



so each week i will dose on wednesdays & saturdays 


hmm and maybe i will do the green dragon on fridays

that means 3 days out of the week i will be in heavan 


then 4 days out of the week, i will just smoke weed and drink alch profusly


----------



## Jester88 (May 14, 2010)

i find toking a few billies helps the opiate like medicines work better too. as for the next day thing yeah its possible if thats how your digestive system is working but just because its the same for you and your buddy doesnt mean its going to be the same for everyone.

i could give examples but im not going to opium takes a little while to get out of your system, can be painful when quiting, though i wouldnt know ive been on opiate based meds for a few years now... i know they constipate you too lol. anyhoo the leftover opium in your system may become more noticable after the thc boost you gave it. basically what im saying is are you sure its not just the leftover opiates in your system making you notice the effects of the cannabinols more so than usual. 

imho your schedule could be classified as an addiction bro, your giving yourself doses at controlled times and trying to controll the addiction. id say its much more acceptable if you were to just get it every now and then and get completely off chops for a little while

just my oppinion... opiods arent a drug to take lightly. in moderation is the key, not meaning moderated doses at close intervals lol.. the way they work isnt really getting rid of the pain it screws with the way your body/brain register and feel the pain.. but yes it is a means to an end imho lol, better fake relief than real pain... whilst blocking the pain receptors in your brain the opiods have other effectss and changes that some people may find rather appealing too hehe, they basically dull the senses 

anyhoo i forgot where i was going with this lmfao..

peace out 
jester88


----------



## Big P (May 14, 2010)

hmm thats very interesting info. i need to read up on opiates more. so they dull your senses too?


when im on it i feel like a normal person should lol or how I percieve a normal person would be


happy confident loving & outgoing


pretty much the opposite of what weed does


but ya maybe your right, maybe the green dragon is potentiating the brown dragon


i guess what my main goal is to find a way to do opiates in a safe way that will not effect my life negativly but only positivly


like come up with a exact formula to be able to have my cake and each it too. We would all agree such a secret formula would be nice


----------



## donthatetaylor (May 14, 2010)

i finally ran out of the shit from my first batch. time to do some more cooking i suppose.


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

Big P said:


> hmm thats very interesting info. i need to read up on opiates more. so they dull your senses too?
> 
> 
> when im on it i feel like a normal person should lol or how I percieve a normal person would be
> ...


hehe i know what you mean ut again hat depends on he person and here mentality.. i know smack heads in my town seem like there on it at times except fpr the pinpoint eyes lol. my only theorum for hem hough is here body is getting something its craving or again minset and body if ya catch my drift (my girl throws up and loops just of prescribed codeine for example and even worse trhe one timer she tried opium lmfao, done my head in somehing cruel). hehe funny when the full smackheads have to much and go on the nodd, makes me glad i was always a fan of the uppers back in he day lol. 

imho uf you can take something and REALLY make the choice not to have a drug and let it dominate you then your pretty much right.some people can take it all the time an say no where as others only once and it can become a hazard forming potential lol. imho here and there woud be the best go lol. 

in my honest opinion you will not be able to come up with a secret formula as you put it for everyone though yourself yes theres a possibility like i said everyones a little different when it comes to what there bodies agree with, what they reject and there mindset. 

the latter could also be said though again as long as your dominant and give your body time to recover beetween bats and can say no then the choice is up to you who am i to say no lol. 

it seems the opiods effect yu as they do me lol. ive been taking them that long (prescribed- though theres been times when extras needed as ya must all be able to understand ie chemist shut, doctor unavailable or some shit like that). now i feel somewhat normal and that when i take them and can have a relatively painfree day and feel like a normal person seems to me. 

to get through the dayi have to rely on codene and benzo's to get me through. its a sad life i know but hey ive seen people worse off.. hehe like my mother 

anyhoo theres my shit dribble for the interweb. peace out
j88


----------



## Big P (May 17, 2010)

do you have an injury or just an addiction?



i dose again on tomorrow, my last dose was friday. & i slept almost all day sunday again

woke up cold in a relativly warm house.


if you get more try the place that starts with "MOR"


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

im strait up injuries and chronic pain bro.. migraines/clusterheadaches, insomnia, bad dreams shit house sleeps lol. my breakfast is wake and bake, codeine and benzos its fucked, temazepam for bed time or stillnox when needed

i also smoke my cannabis for medical reasons..

used to run amuck though and yeah ive lived a god life. was more an upper amines,coke and the odd bit of lsd and what not. never had a problem with them either quit the day i said i would as i wanted the missus to quit. turned her into a nutter... hehe i drank heaps but obviosly not enough i lost a few teeth lol. FACT its not the methamphetamine itself that causes the fucked up mouth in factits more the fact if dehydration and raised acid leves eating at the base of the teeth etc that cause it, being well hydrated and maing sure you dont naw (yes its hard hehe believe me i know lol) the grinding can cause stress fractures in the teth which will cause problems later..

i bring this up because the same is true with opiates

*hehe ive been a good boy for nearly three years now nothing but my cannabis and prescribed meds, i dont even drink that much that often, mainly only on special occasions
*


----------



## Big P (May 17, 2010)

wow interesting man wish you all the best


you mind me askin what caused the pain and stuff?


----------



## gogrow (May 17, 2010)

my poppies look like they're starting to make some heads!! I cant wait.... dunno if i'm more excited about the little amount of opium, or the lovely flowers


----------



## worm5376 (May 18, 2010)

Good for you gg,, I haven't had any in a year or 2.

Might have to do a small patch next to my "other" one


----------



## Jester88 (May 20, 2010)

Big P said:


> wow interesting man wish you all the best
> 
> 
> you mind me askin what caused the pain and stuff?


 migranes/cluster headaches, chronic neck and back pain, nerve damage, fucked knees and elbow, insomnia and some other mental shit to list a few . the list goes on a little from there but im not in a primadonna mood atm lol. 

i worked hard at every job ive done in my life no matteer what it was and also made sure that i have as much fun as i can . my knees needed operation as a kid but i totalled them on the biccies and bundi one night and yeah theyve just got worse since 



gogrow said:


> my poppies look like they're starting to make some heads!! I cant wait.... dunno if i'm more excited about the little amount of opium, or the lovely flowers


 i heard that ten is enough for the general person normally though im of the oppinion that its not quite enough but again like i said befor this shit can really fuck some people up lol. ive never seen small amounts done sorry actually any . i especially see no value in evaporating the tea for small amounts just toughen up princess and drink the shit lol.

btw i quoted cos i wanted to say ya think there pretty plants lol.
i think there fucking ugly plants, the flowers are pretty for the minute amount of time there there. you could always just do the scratch and scrape method i guess but fresh poppies are needed. i preffer uppers to the downers actually im 2 and a half years into being a good boy hehe no biccies, lsd, amines anything but the herb for 2 and a half years. i made the missus quit drugs and figured fuck it i may as well too lol. this is what i mean by you must always dominate the substance not it dominate u people.


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)

addiction log 

star date 2010th year of our lord a may day



I brewed my tea and im sipping it
can only last 3days until i make another batch

starting to debate doing it every other day so i wont feel malase of the third day


so far its real great the day i drink the tea and the next day too, therefore it would make sense to dose again on the 3rd day which would be drinking tea every other day

just worried it may cause me to need it everyday 

i will prolly test the every other day thing, not because i dont have self control but its a real negative doing this stuff if i have to have a bad day before the next time i dose again. it woouldnt be worth it, and I would quit it all together

after all i dont want to waste even one day of my life being unhappy


after this bag of pods has 10 pods left i will wean my self off of it as a test

I will take it moderatly for weeks then wean myself off until im either satisfied i have mastered the dragon or I find i cannot beat him or live in harmopny with him, then i will wean myself off for good, and go back to the ways of the hashishians


Gods Own Medicine


----------



## worm5376 (May 30, 2010)

Good read P,, I like how you are turning it into a study. 

You got some balls man,, btw juat ordered 30 jumbos from said place to see how good they are 

They won't get here till wed


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)

lol you know its usually the ignorent who are brave,

maybe it nievety instead of balls


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)

i think the key to addiction is to get pissed off at the drug, like when i got those bad withdrals i litterally declared war on those pods lol

as long as they dont fuck with me too much i wont kick thier asses again  lol


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)

heres a good thread link also below for the rest of it:


*Using dried poppy pod tea as a maintenance program* 
K, this is from SWIMs own experiences and his discovery of the perfect maintenance program. SWIM used this method because he was at a point where he was using about 40-80mgs of oxycodone IRs a day (intranasally) and wanted to get off daily use of synthetic opiates all together. Okay, so here's his story: (oh and any feedback is always welcome, let me know what you guys think.)

Since SWIMS addiction and tolerance level was pretty high at this time as most doctors would consider 40-80mgs a day a high intake, SWIM really wanted to find a cheaper alternative, get his tolerance level back down, and get to a point where instead of a daily habbit he just had opiates once or twice a week, and wanted to switch to natural opiates instead of synthetics.

SWIM had heard of all the other maintenance programs such as methadone programs and suboxone, and researched them well and at best found them to be extremely expensive and just another way for the government to rip people off.

So, SWIM thought to himself, why not dried pod tea? Easy enough. It's legal to buy as floral decorations and if he isn't selling them, then no one should care. Also they are very cheap where SWIM found them. So, he bought a bunch, removed the stems and seeds, ground them all into a fine powder and went to work.

Since SWIM had researched about this before and had tried it a few times, SWIM figured 10 gram doses were a good dose to start with.

So, first few weeks, SWIM would take 2 10 gram doses a day. One around lunchtime and the other in the evening, around 7 or 8 p.m. I should also mention SWIMs method of intake was to just mix the powder in water, stir and chug. Quick n easy. So this was done for about 4 weeks until this dose wouldn't produce much of a high anymore, but would keep withdrawals away for long periods of time (8+ hours).

At this point, doseage was adjusted DOWN to 3 5gram doses spread evenly through the day. This was done for another 4 weeks. After that 4 weeks, SWIM started noticing his desire to do this everyday dwindling. Some weeks SWIM would only take some maybe 3 or 4 times a week. Now my good old buddy SWIM ONLY takes a 5 gram dose every once in a while when he gets a craving, and rewards himself for doing good by taking a 10 gram dose on the weekends to relax, and his tolerance is WAY down now where 5 grams gives him a really good buzz that lasts for about 6 hours and the 10 gram dose gets him really high and lasts up to 8 hours!

I believe this carefully planned maintenance schedule worked eceptionally well for SWIM and can help others that want a maintenance program that's affordable, legal, and cheap. SWIM thinks this is a much superior way to maintain opiate addiction than methadone or suboxone programs


http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85431


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 1, 2010)

Good post, you gonna try it P?


----------



## Big P (Jun 2, 2010)

ello mates


ive been doing some R&D as per a friends advice


i took isopropyl alcohol and put it in a jar with 2 grinded up jumbo pods

after 20 min i strained out the pulp and then restrained the liquid to get it nice and clean

i put it in a pyrex dish and put a small fan on top of the dish blowing on it to evaporate it more swiftly



i then evaporated the rest of the liquid with a hair dryer


smoked the flake with tin foil method, stuff gets you hi but didnt burn well


so i took the flake and mixed it with a tiny bit of water for a few min , then strained out the waxes and garbage that frothed up that the alcohol stripped off the pods, (remember opium is water solible)

the resulting yield was some smokeble opium powder/flake

smoking it after ingesting opium tea doesnt suck either 



instead of tin foil method that makes you feel like a crack head i mix it with weed and let the weed burn the cooked flake opium hopfully at a safe enuogh temperature to avoid destroying any of its medicinal properties


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shit P! I am impressed to say the least bro. So how did it work out with the weed?

I got my pods yesterday and made a quick tea with 5 of those jumbos bad boys,, I was floating like a motha fucka! Lol 
Man was I toasted,,, and that was a quick batch too so I can only imagine if I made it propper!

You were right P,, those pods are of the most potent, freshest, cleanest I have ever had man.

Unbelievable,, in a good way


----------



## gogrow (Jun 3, 2010)

I love how you've completely jacked this thread with the soap opera that is your "dried pod" addiction...... thanks from the rest of us that actually gave a shit about opium


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 3, 2010)

gg,, what's your deal man? Is your issue with me responding to P or the fact that he should have started another thread to document his addiction log?

If your issue is with me I would have thought you had a little more respect and just sent me a PM. I thought we were cool and I'm not going to get all bent out of shape about it.

If I am reading into your post wrong,, my bad that I took it wrong bro.


----------



## gogrow (Jun 3, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> gg,, what's your deal man? Is your issue with me responding to P or the fact that he should have started another thread to document his addiction log?
> 
> If your issue is with me I would have thought you had a little more respect and just sent me a PM. I thought we were cool and I'm not going to get all bent out of shape about it.
> 
> If I am reading into your post wrong,, my bad that I took it wrong bro.



unless you're the one jacking the thread with your opiate addiction, then I wouldnt think it was you..... and after our most recent interaction, I dont see how you could think that was directed at you.... You my boy worm


----------



## Big P (Jun 3, 2010)

i didnt jack the thread gg, its DC's thread to begin with,



if anything i have given important insight and found and shared with the class a much better and cheaper pod supplier


dont like my posts put me on ignore man


you dont have to make excuses for why you hate tho


just be honest


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 3, 2010)

gogrow said:


> unless you're the one jacking the thread with your opiate addiction, then I wouldnt think it was you..... and after our most recent interaction, I dont see how you could think that was directed at you.... You my boy worm


I feel like a total dick right now man. My bad gg, idk why that even crossed my mind bro.

Thank you again,,, You know what I'm talking about. I OWE YOU BIG TIME! And you say "Owe me what?"
Saving me from bunked shit,, that's what.


----------



## gogrow (Jun 3, 2010)

Big P said:


> i didnt jack the thread gg, its DC's thread to begin with,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've completely taken the thread from how to make smokable opium from dried pods, into "woe is me, I'm addicted to a plant, feel sorry for me" thread.... yes, that is jacking.... the majority of the thread has been you whining about how your "addicted" and its such a horrible, not to be underestimated plant, all the while, using the thread as your own personal opiate tea blog..... It's my "job" to shut down bullshit. 

as for "why I hate", please enlighten me.


----------



## Big P (Jun 3, 2010)

dude its not your job to close and ongoing thread that the thread starter and participants and still having discussions in

this is not a blog no where near it this thread hits hardly ever, you just tryin to hate on me cuz you got a problem for some reason so just put me on ignore and be done with it

im sure its for the best


dont try fuck with me gg im not stupid


----------



## gogrow (Jun 3, 2010)

Big P said:


> dude its not your job to close and ongoing thread that the thread starter and participants and still having discussions in
> 
> this is not a blog no where near it this thread hits hardly ever, you just tryin to hate on me cuz you got a problem for some reason so just put me on ignore and be done with it
> 
> ...


my "job" is to do as I see fit for the forum, within the guidelines that have been set forth..... and there's some room in there for personal opinion.

I dont have to justify anything to you, and I LOVE being a "hater", so if that's the best argument you've got to offer, I suggest you go back to the politics section.


----------



## Big P (Jun 3, 2010)

lol i dont go there much anymore partner but thanks for the advice


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like everybody should brew a nice cup of tea and chill out! P has added a lot of valuable info to this thread along the way. And ironically enough, his last posts actually did focus on making smoke-able opium, which was indeed what the thread was all about.


----------



## gogrow (Jun 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Sounds like everybody should brew a nice cup of tea and chill out! P has added a lot of valuable info to this thread along the way. And ironically enough, his last posts actually did focus on making smoke-able opium, which was indeed what the thread was all about.



good to know, I dont even read them anymore really....


----------



## Phishjoy (Jun 4, 2010)

jakethetank said:


> If your lookin for seeds, go to vietnam and run around the jungle. This is a Marijuana smoking cultivation site, not opium. Personally i think its fucken retarded to cultivate smoke or even handle that shit, but were all different..


To be honest, this isn't just an MJ forum...it states that below the forum link.

As for smoking opium...I didn't find it that harmful. I attended a Bonnaroo in 09 and one of our camping neighbors shared a bowl a couple times. With opiate use in specific, I hate pills and have never tried oxy, don't plan on it. Opiates and codeine...any pain medicine really, makes me break out lightly and its just itchy...ussually my arm and I figure I slept on it and it got hot. But my experience with smoking opium (mixed with some weed but I don't think that matters much) was pleasant but by no way addictive IMO.


----------



## faralos (Jul 28, 2010)

buy an electric coffee grinder it works real well, just don't try to reues it for coffee as the oils from the weed tend to stick to the blades, ok maybe coffee would be better with that but I have two grinders one for my java one for my weed.


----------



## scraggy (Jul 28, 2010)

1/ Don't bother with the stems there is no good stuff in them....just wasting precious space.....just use very well mashed up pods...the seeds also have little or no good stuff, but they do alter the taste of the final 'brew' so I suppose its a personal prefrence.
2/ Heat your pods and water to 70 Deg C - I would advise you to use a water bath method to heat your mixture and buy a cheap "candy thermometer" from e-bay or wherever (5 bucks or so) [Otherwise you just can't guess it on some old stove, so a thermometer is req'd really] - Yes if the Temp goes above 82 Deg C then all morphine is destroyed. - and it's not easy to guess what the temp of the 'mix' is accurately, especially as it's sat in a bath. - At this point you aren't wanting to cook off excess as the heat would destroy it.... so this step is just involved in getting the good stuff from the pods into your water.
have kept it at 70 C and stirred for say 1/2 hr or longer.
3/It is a good thing to filter the solids out while still hot as heat expands, so the filter should remove slightly more than if filtered cold - But i'd guess it's not going to make a huge difference. so I leave up to you. - Either way let the solution cool then check the Ph when at room temp and adjust if req'd - you can use a weak Citric acid solution to lower Ph and you are aiming for a value of 6.5 at room temp.
4/ Poppy seeds bought from store are wrong type as far as I know.... You need Papaver Somniferum poppy heads/seeds as only that variety has your Morphine/Codeine/Thebaine goody's in, but as I said the seed have only trace amounts..... It's hard to tell seeds apart with naked eye but can be done with a decent camera or microscope - The seed of Papaver Somniferum has a 'lattice' or net like structure when seen close up.
5/ I suggest you take it very easy at first, take minimal dose and i'd also suggest starting with Tea at first....
6/ in fact if you haven't taken opiates before, I would start with small amounts, and i'd also suggest you make Tea at least for now.....Not the best tasting tea you will have tasted, but the path from liquid pod juice to Opium is very time consuming and a frustrating task that you may never attain to satisfaction.
7/ This I must say though....It may seem quite innocent at 1st but remember it's a drug that is not forgiving, what gets you high today will not do same tomorrow unless you increse dose and make no mistake that you CAN and will
get a bad habit and the same monkey on your back as someone taking Heroin........same road steeper hills thats all.....................

Only way you can stay safe is to keep the doses far enough apart that you aren't increasing the doses....Sounds so simple doesn't it ?

Take care people.....


----------



## Big P (Jul 28, 2010)

Sup man i take five pods every other day and i get pretty ill if i dont, u ever tried kratom? How does it compare to the pod tea?


Im being sure to never increase my doses but i get horrible widthdrals if i dont dose on my scheduled days, sleep all day with crazy dreams, sweat so much the pillow litterally soaked, feel so weak i can hardly shake the mini blender while crushing the pods, extreame chills


I plan to taper off soon, I think i need to freeze premade tea so i have it ready if i need to take a gulp to function

Anyway its still fun and im still expirimenting but those widthdralls take a lot out of you i litterally feel like if i go on like this too much longer ill start graying early it really stresses your body out



Its weird lol its like you body is having a temper tantrum refusing to function until u give it some more


I plan to taper back off to every weekend, i been splurging too much. 


But if you guys can give me info about kratom if its really just like pods cuz then ill buy some and see if switching to that would be just as good without the widthrals


----------



## Big P (Jul 30, 2010)

any one tried krotm and pod tea? (not at the same time)


can you chime in on the differences between the 2 and the similarities?


----------



## d.c. beard (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey P, kratom is an ok sedative I've found but it's nothing like opiates. Think of it more like a muscle relaxer or something. Honestly it just makes me tired, but it def does relax you if you take enough. Unfortunately for me when I took enough to really feel it it also made my stomach turn. But that was with a tea I made, not the little pre-made single-dose vials that they sell at the local head shop for $15.

The only thing I can say about it is just ill it out until you can't take it anymore, then do just enough to still feel a little shitty but better, and then keep repeating until you get off it. But there really aren't any magic bullets, although I hear blood pressure meds can help the drop in blood pressure that causes a lot of the bad wd effects.

GL bro!


----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info dc, Im physically addicted but not mentally ima taper at some point in the next few months. My main concern is for my natural dopaminte receptors, imafrid they my to begin to degrade since they have not been in use for so long since the opium is doing thier work for them


I heard its possible for them to be deminished long teruse putting you in a Permnent state of agony even if you stopped doing the 
opium


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 1, 2010)

Dude honestly, i read all these pages and i knew that was gonna happen P. First you said every week. then every few days. then every day. then every other day. Trust me man the longer you endure it the LONGER and HARDER it is gonna be to stop. you will withdrawal for a week or even 2.

I really think you should stop. Start smoking alot of weed to help you sleep, and eat. Every time you think of opiom smoke some weed.


I withdrawal from not smoking weed as it is, i couldn't even imagine that crap. I would LITERALLY put a bullet in my head.


----------



## morfin56 (Aug 1, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> I withdrawal from not smoking weed as it is, i couldn't even imagine that crap. I would LITERALLY put a bullet in my head.


 we don't need people saying they get withdraws from weed. its not an addictive substance. there aren't withdraws.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 1, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> we don't need people saying they get withdraws from weed. its not an addictive substance. there aren't withdraws.


I dont care what you have to say, tons of people get withdrawals. There is threads on this very site. You obviously have never heard of Mental addiction. its not physical. Its the fact that i smoke so much weed when my bodys without it, it wants it. My body is used to being high. I also have "Stoner stomach" not a actual "disease" or anything like that but when someone(not everyone) smokes lots of weed before meals, constantly it throws off your stomachs "clock" and you don't feel hungry unless your high. and if you smoke before bed all the time also like me it throws off your sleeping "clock" and make you sleep for shorter periods of time. As i do.

Like i said this doesn't happen to everyone but a good amount of people. You need to start learning about the human body and mind since you want to be a chemist, you need to learn about the chemical reactions that happen within your own body and mind.


----------



## d.c. beard (Aug 2, 2010)

Big P said:


> Thanks for the info dc, Im physically addicted but not mentally ima taper at some point in the next few months. My main concern is for my natural dopaminte receptors, imafrid they my to begin to degrade since they have not been in use for so long since the opium is doing thier work for them
> 
> 
> I heard its possible for them to be deminished long teruse putting you in a Permnent state of agony even if you stopped doing the
> opium


What you're waiting for is for all of the extra opiate receptor sites that your brain made to accommodate the flood of opiates it's been getting lately to slowly get broken down and disappear. The 'empty' receptor sites in your brain cause cravings until they're either filled with opiates or broken down and replaced with other receptor sites by your body. The longer you do opiates, the more receptor sites your brain builds to take them in with. The more receptor sites that aren't getting filled, the worse your cravings and withdrawls will be. It's all just a game of patience really. A long and grueling game that is!

But yeah, smoke MAD weed dawg! lol


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2010)

damn man you broke that down on a biological level, i had no idea it did that

so you read that somewhere right? that sounds creepy dude, 

i never stray or increase from my usual dose. i never go over 5 pods so i was hoping this would help reduce addiction


but my only concern is for long term damage


so im lookin at too many receptors not enough dope after I quit right

what about the part of the brain charged with creating the dopamine or whatever its called, wont that part never get used cuz since im creating the dope artificially there fore they will eventually decay rendering me impotant as far as natural dopamine production is concerned?

i need to study this shit deeper, you got a good source you can point me to in the right direction


i need simple to understand info about exactly how opium acts upon the brain,


----------



## d.c. beard (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about long-term damage bro, what you're referring to is a medical condition called 'anhedonia'. People basically only get this after a long period of use, way longer than the less than 6 months solid that you were on it for. Also, people that use drugs like MDMA and the like get the condition a lot worse than opiate users. But it can affect any hard drug user basically I assume.

Anyway, just ween yourself off bro and you'll be fine. Don't worry about anything long-tern other than mental cravings to consume again. You didn't have a habit very long.


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna wean off at some point but dont really wanna stop taking it yet

its grand


----------



## MORD (Aug 10, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> we don't need people saying they get withdraws from weed. its not an addictive substance. there aren't withdraws.


lol

I stopped smoking for a dt recently and it was super shitty. I was irritable, overly anxious, I experienced sleeplessness and lack of appetite. I lost ten pounds in the thirteen days I couldn't smoke herb. It almost made me want to stop smoking... almost.


----------



## MORD (Aug 10, 2010)

Big P said:


> im gonna wean off at some point but dont really wanna stop taking it yet


This sounds like me from time to time (not with opium tho... opiates scare me).

I always freak myself out when I start rationalizing my drug use to myself though...


----------



## Big P (Oct 21, 2010)

*ok guys time for an update. I have mastered the formula to do opium regularly and never suffer from widthdrawls at all what so ever*


first I will let you know that since we last chatted I have since gotten a divorce and got my own place with my new G/F. 

I think opium helped me see the light of how bad my marrige was, 



Now for the full proof formula to enjoy opium regularly without getting any widthdrawl.


you just follow this simple rule and never break it and you will be living happy high on the hog:

wait 2 full days of no pod tea in bettween your your dosing days and you will never get the widthrawls ever, its fail safe and the best development I have come too in my drug expirimentation


its amazing just 2 days and you cool.

this is a very powerful and important revelation to those who know the glory of the opium


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> I dont care what you have to say, tons of people get withdrawals. There is threads on this very site. You obviously have never heard of Mental addiction. its not physical. Its the fact that i smoke so much weed when my bodys without it, it wants it. My body is used to being high. I also have "Stoner stomach" not a actual "disease" or anything like that but when someone(not everyone) smokes lots of weed before meals, constantly it throws off your stomachs "clock" and you don't feel hungry unless your high. and if you smoke before bed all the time also like me it throws off your sleeping "clock" and make you sleep for shorter periods of time. As i do.
> 
> Like i said this doesn't happen to everyone but a good amount of people. You need to start learning about the human body and mind since you want to be a chemist, you need to learn about the chemical reactions that happen within your own body and mind.


I'm one of the unfortunate, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## poon cup (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey i read about 5 pages through this thread and was curious which site you guys concluded was the best. From what i got it was http://driedpoppiesdirect.com/ could you let me know if this is false. And any specific pod size to order that would maximize goo recieved?


----------



## Big P (Oct 23, 2010)

thes topics are too secret to post due to shortages and too much attention riunin the party, but where there is a will there is a way, googlee


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 30, 2010)

Big P said:


> *ok guys time for an update. I have mastered the formula to do opium regularly and never suffer from widthdrawls at all what so ever*
> 
> 
> first I will let you know that since we last chatted I have since gotten a divorce and got my own place with my new G/F.
> ...


This is what I've heard too. (Sorry P, I know this is an old post, been a while since I've been on.) If you can score some blood pressure meds you'll be straight altogether.


----------



## Big P (Nov 30, 2010)

cool man,



ya the 2 day thing is the bee's nee's



lol unfortunatly I have slipped into doing it every other day now again lol


so needless to say im at work right now cold wet and clamy countin the min's till i can go home and take my "every other day" dose which falls on today, but as u can see the not waiting 2 days is causing me to overlap and get withdrawls


ima do a new experiment before i wean myself back to puttin 2 days in between doses,

tonight I will only drink 1/2 my usual dose and use the following to see if it potentiates my high making it better. therefore reducing my intake of actuall opium. If anything this will atleast reduce the amount of money i spend on the pods

1 hr before drinking the tea i will:

1) Drink a tall glass of white grapfruit juice from concentrate
2) Take a benydryl
3) drink a tall glass of tonic water
4) swallow 2 extra strength tums.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn bro, hope you're alright still! I think the grapefruit juice alone would have been enough for ya!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 3, 2010)

i would love to get my hands on some opium


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2010)

We have a saying in my language, Hoe later hoe kwater, which basicaly translates to (very badly) how later how angrier....
I'd deal with this monkey on your back before it gets any bigger.

[video=youtube;UdhiQs29zgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdhiQs29zgs[/video]


----------



## Big P (Dec 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Damn bro, hope you're alright still! I think the grapefruit juice alone would have been enough for ya!


Ya it worked out good, it makes it take like forever to kick in but i couldnt even sleep till like 5 am and i had to work the next day at 9

So it streches the high out much longer, i slept 3 hours woke up at 8, felt like ive had 12 hours of sleep with lots of energy

I always kick ass at work the day after ive dosed too lol


----------

